#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Ervaringen Martin audio, L-Acoustics of Adamson

## ralph van dijk

Wie heeft er ervaring met deze merken en wil zijn mening er over geven.

Wij zijn een klein middel bedrijfje en draaien nu de grote klussen vanaf 800 man tot 2500 man met Dynacord Cobra 4 erg mooi systeem en klinkt ook nog geweldig alleen het grote nadeel is dat het niet overal bekend is, en er ook kwa inhuur niet zo veel op de markt is, en vooral het vliegen niet echt heel makelijk is.

Wij zijn ons nu aan het orienteren op eventueel een ander systeem zoals L-Acoustics DV-Dosc, Martin Audio W8LM of WL8C, of eventueel Adamson Spektrix of Y10. 3 goeie systemen naar mijn idee en het behoord bij de goed geaxcepteerde markt.

Ik merk al dat ieder systeem zijn voordelen en nadelen heeft logisch natuurlijk, belangrijk punt is dat het systeem goed te stacken is.

Ben benieuwd naar jullie ervaringen en meningen over de verschillende systemen.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Er is onlangs een heel topic geweest over martijn audio. Lees dat eens door. Als je wilt kun je natuurlijk ook eens gaan luisteren bij TM audio.

----------


## ralph van dijk

Waar kan ik deze topic vinden? wij hebben ook inderdaad de komende tijd verschillende afspraken staan bij TM audio en volgende week ook bij Adamson. ik merk alleen dat de verschillende merken verschillende theorien er op na houden de een zegt aparte kasten voor het laag mee vliegen en de andere zegt dat er genoeg laag uit de top zelf komt, naar mijn idee kan er uit een 8" of een 10" geen genoeg laag komen om een goede punch te krijgen.

----------


## berolios

Voordat we een goed onderbouwd advies kunnen geven, moeten we eerst wat meer achtergrond info hebben. Wat voor klussen (theater, rock 'n roll)? Wat voor gelegenheden (open air, tenten, congreshallen)? 

En: wat verwacht je van het systeem? Waarom je op zoek naar een line-array?  Gaan jullie de voordelen van een line-source array nodig hebben/ gebruiken?

Wat mij betreft zou het tussen L'Acoustics en Adamson gaan. Buiten dat Martin W8-compacten een bepaalde eigen rock-sound hebben en ik het persoonlijk daardoor niet voor alle soorten muziek (bijv subtiele klassieke dingen) geschikt vind, zijn de Martin systemen namelijk ook GEEN LINE-SOURCE-ARRAYS !! Echt geen verkeerde PA hoor, begrijp me niet verkeerd, maar uit dit rijtje hebben de andere twee wat mij betreft veel meer te bieden.

Verder is er al een en ander te vinden op het forum over deze systemen, misschien geen directe vergelijking met de drie systemen die jij noemt, maar zeker wel ook tussen Adamson en L'Acoustics.

Laat even wat weten adhv de vragen die ik eerder stelde.
Cheers!

p.s. met wie zijn jullie in gesprek om Adamson te leveren??

----------


## MusicSupport

Betrek D&B Q1 er ook even bij voor het gemak  :Wink: 

Hier heb je mijn pers. mening

Wij hebben zelf regelmatig klusjes met Q1 en daarvan kan ik alleen maar zeggen dat ik ronduit tevreden ben. Het is erg geschikt voor funk, soul & discobandjes, theater, musical, spraak, en met wat afregeling en eindcompressie ook voor rock & roll. Wij draaien alles op D&B dus mijn mening is beetje bevooroordeeld. Maar ik zeg hier niet dat Q1 de beste optie is. Ook vrij prijzig vanwege de D12 Amps die je erbij moet kopen.
Overweeg ook J serie als je toch gelijk groot gaat. Helemaal top die 4 keer dat ik het heb gehoord; wat een systeem  :EEK!: !!

Martin W8L(C)(M) is een geliefd line array maar volgens velen niet te matchen of vergelijken met (d)V-Dosc zijn kwaliteit. W8L(C)(M) klinkt prima maar mist het op een groot aantal vlakken toch wel en is naar mijn mening te vlak. Dit kan natuurlijk met afregeling te maken hebben, maar ik en veel andere goede technici met mij hebben dit al vaker geconstateerd. 

(d)V-Dosc is gewoonweg top. Ik heb nog nooit naar een vervelend klinkende set (d)V-Dosc mogen luisteren. Erg goed en gewoon via Sennheiser NL te koop tegenwoordig. Wel duur.

Maar nu komt het: Stiekum ben ik gewoon Adamson geil. Heb de eer gehad twee keer met Y10 wat te mogen doen en ik was gewoon zo onder de indruk over de helderheid, klank, transparatie en body van het systeem  :EEK!: . Daarnaast twee keer op Spektrix een bandje gedaan en toen overkwam me hetzelfde! Daarnaast is bijvoorbeeld Spektrix niet duur en niet amp afhankelijk! Te verkrijgen via Soundandlight (Wilbert)

Spektrix moet je zeker kopen als het om het stacken gaat en heeft echt meer ballen in huis dan een gestackte Q1 set. Gewoonweg omdat het 3 weg is!

----------


## berolios

> [...] Gewoonweg omdat het 3 weg is!



Spektrix is 2,5-weg  :Big Grin: ... 1 speaker gaat hoger door dan de ander... houdt me ten goede, maar eentje loopt van xxHz tot 200 Hz of zo en de ander van xxHz tot iets van 1 kHz. Dit is gedaan om meer vermogen in het laag te krijgen (door daar 2 speakers voor te gebruiken), zonder interferentie tussen die twee speakers (afstand max 1/2 van de golflengte van de grootst weer te geven frequentie om koppeling te krijgen).

Ik heb zelf redelijk wat ervaring met Adamson Y-18/ Y-10/ Spektrix, L'Acoustics (V-Dosc/ dV-Dosc/ ARCS) en Martin W8c's en er zijn voor zowel de L'Acoustics als de Adamson systemen voors en tegens te verzinnen. Beide kunnen waanzinnig goed klinken, dat heb ik vaak genoeg aan den lijve mogen ondervinden, maar het blijft staan of vallen met de techneuten die erop staan. Wat dat betreft zijn de settings-libraries van L'Acoustics een stuk volwassener dan die van Adamson. Met de laatste LA settings hoef ik bij V-Dosc nog maar bar weinig te EQ-en...

----------


## MusicSupport

> Spektrix is 2,5-weg ... 1 speaker gaat hoger door dan de ander... houdt me ten goede, maar eentje loopt van xxHz tot 200 Hz of zo en de ander van xxHz tot iets van 1 kHz. Dit is gedaan om meer vermogen in het laag te krijgen (door daar 2 speakers voor te gebruiken), zonder interferentie tussen die twee speakers (afstand max 1/2 van de golflengte van de grootst weer te geven frequentie om koppeling te krijgen).
> 
> Ik heb zelf redelijk wat ervaring met Adamson Y-18/ Y-10/ Spektrix, L'Acoustics (V-Dosc/ dV-Dosc/ ARCS) en Martin W8c's en er zijn voor zowel de L'Acoustics als de Adamson systemen voors en tegens te verzinnen. Beide kunnen waanzinnig goed klinken, dat heb ik vaak genoeg aan den lijve mogen ondervinden, maar het blijft staan of vallen met de techneuten die erop staan. Wat dat betreft zijn de settings-libraries van L'Acoustics een stuk volwassener dan die van Adamson. Met de laatste LA settings hoef ik bij V-Dosc nog maar bar weinig te EQ-en...



Berolios uit de specs van Spektrix haal ik dit:

[FONT=AvantGardeITCbyBT-Book][FONT=AvantGardeITCbyBT-Book][LEFT]LF 94.5dB / 80 Hz  250 Hz
MF 99dB / 250 Hz  900 Hz[/LEFT]
HF 112dB / 900 Hz  18 kHz
[/FONT][/FONT] 
Kun je dVdosc ook stacken? VDosc in ieder geval niet toch? En Adamson Y10 ook niet toch?

----------


## noot

[quote=Kun je dVdosc ook stacken? VDosc in ieder geval niet toch? En Adamson Y10 ook niet toch?[/quote]

Ik weet dat dVdosc zeker wel te stacken is. zowel op de dV-dub als op SB 218 en SB 28 (je stacked het gewoon op de bumper waar je ook je dVdosc mee vliegt). Vdosc kun je ook stacken alleen moet er wel bij zeggen dat als je 6 hoog moet op een deck van 2x2 is niet echt een pretje.

En wat Jeroen (Berolios) zegt over de presets op de LA amps klopt ook wel. Daarnaast kun je ook altijd nog de presets verkrijgen voor de normale processors (XTA, Dolby Lake e.d.) zodat je altijd nog de amps erachter kunt zetten die je mischien nog hebt staan (alhoewel mijn voorkeur dan toch wel uitgaat naar de LA 48). 

Verder heb ik ook wel ervaring met het WL8C, maar sluit me verder aan bij Jeroen over het gebruik daarvan.

Verder erg weinig met met Adamson, dus Jeroen.......vul me daar maar in aan.

----------


## Outline

Q Audio in Den Bosch heeft ook Adamson. Misschien dat je na hun ervaringen kunt vragen?

----------


## Gast1401081

het stikt van de LineArray's tegenwoordig..

reken ff uit \
a wat het kost ( versterkers, kabels, grids. transploft)
b hoeveel ruimte het in je wagen kost (ook hier versterkerracks)
c wat het over 5 jaar bij inruil/verkoop weer oplevert

en dan toch maar s kijken bij de bovengenoemde merken. 
Of bij meyer / milo / mica / m'elodie misschien. 

Slecht klinken doen de topmerken geen van allen (meer)...

----------


## salsa

> het stikt van de LineArray's tegenwoordig..
> 
> reken ff uit \
> a wat het kost ( versterkers, kabels, grids. transploft)
> *Minder kabels, dmv doorlussen,minder versterkers,grid zat er bij, transport een stuk lichter!!*
> b hoeveel ruimte het in je wagen kost (ook hier versterkerracks)
> *Stukken minder dan de ouwde 'hornloaded' system*
> c wat het over 5 jaar bij inruil/verkoop weer oplevert
> *L'acoustics?? I don't worry!!!*
> ...



 
Zo zie je maar dat overstappen van een 'ouwe' hoorn systeem naar Line Array zeker wel voordelen heeft!!!

Dave

----------


## berolios

> Berolios uit de specs van Spektrix haal ik dit:
> 
> [FONT=AvantGardeITCbyBT-Book][FONT=AvantGardeITCbyBT-Book][LEFT]LF 94.5dB / 80 Hz – 250 Hz
> MF 99dB / 250 Hz – 900 Hz[/LEFT]
> HF 112dB / 900 Hz – 18 kHz
> [/FONT][/FONT] 
> Kun je dVdosc ook stacken? VDosc in ieder geval niet toch? En Adamson Y10 ook niet toch?



Huh? Laat me even voorop stellen dat ik die data-sheet nooit gezien heb. Maar ik weet toch wel vrijwel zeker dat Spektrix 2,5-weg is. Of ben ik nou wappie aan het worden?? Dat zal het wel zijn denk ik  :Big Grin: ... Mmmm... 

In principe kun je al deze systemen stacken. Enige waarbij ik dat zelf nog niet gedaan heb is Y-18. Maar V-Dosc, dV-Dosc, Y-10, Spektrix, W8c zijn allemaal te stacken met behulp van het vliegframe, zoals noot al aangaf... oefening baart kunst, dat wel  :Big Grin: ... en je kunt niet oneindig veel kasten op elkaar leggen... 6 stuks bij V-Dosc is ECHT de max (meer mag officieel trouwens ook niet!).

Bedenk wel dat de rigging bij Spektrix niet heel rigide is. Bij Spektrix neem ik daarom ook altijd wat blokjes hout mee (om de achterkanten uit elkaar te duwen) en een spanband (om de voorkanten tegen elkaar aan te trekken).

Maar voor een goed advies L'Acoustics vs Adamson moeten we toch eerst weer wat input van de TS hebben.

p.s. Meyer kan ook, maar ook dit zijn geen echte line-source-arrays (toch? Mac?). Of dit een probleem is moet je voor jezelf uitmaken. Persoonlijk vind ik het mooie erg PA-tjes (mijn ervaring beperkt zich tot MILO en M'Elodie), maar zie er vooral toch toepassing voor in het theater/ evenementen ... en minder voor dikke vette ranzige rock 'n roll  :Wink: ...





> [...]



Nope... ik weet het nog steeds niet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... mail staat in mijn profiel...

----------


## ottink

Als de TS zich aan het oriënteren is dan zou ik in zijn geval heel zeker even naar dit kijken: K-Array Systems - Sound of the future
Sinds kort ook in Nederland en op z'n minst verbazingwekkend te noemen...

----------


## Gast1401081

> p.s. Meyer kan ook, maar ook dit zijn geen echte line-source-arrays (toch? Mac?). Of dit een probleem is moet je voor jezelf uitmaken. Persoonlijk vind ik het mooie erg PA-tjes (mijn ervaring beperkt zich tot MILO en M'Elodie), maar zie er vooral toch toepassing voor in het theater/ evenementen ... en minder voor dikke vette ranzige rock 'n roll ...
> 
> 
> .



Metallica en LedZeppelin vonden het anders vet genoeg.... En true-line? ik heb die definitie nooit begrepen. Volgens mij is een systeem dat zn maximale golflengte binnen 1/derde van de afstand tussen zijn weegevers heeft best wel een line. 

Voor de echte liefhebber van natuurkunde: Huygens heft dit in zijn Licht als golfverschijnsel ergens eind 1690 al beschreven, en de echte natuurkundige haalt de Tralie-theoriën er dan bij. Voila, de line-theorie. 

Bij de M3d, m2d en m1d kun je je bedenkingen hebben, maar de Milo-family heeft de REM-techniek. Niks aan de hand, zovond Big Mick ook al.

Maar alle waar naar z'n geld, dus zie vooral mn eerdere post...

----------


## berolios

> Metallica en LedZeppelin vonden het anders vet genoeg.... [...]



Ha ha... precies die bandjes die ik in gedachten had  :Wink: !! Was ook een beetje provocerend bedoelt  :Big Grin: !

Die 1/3 versus 1/2 lambda discussie is wel vaak genoeg gevoerd (het is 1/2).

Eerlijk is eerlijk... ik heb geen ervaringen met rock 'n roll op grote Meyer-rigs en weet dus ook niet uit eerste hand hoe die zich in zo'n situatie gedragen... Misschien dat als ik er een keer over draai, ik er opeens totaal anders tegenaan kijk... maar voor mezelf heb ik momenteel het gevoel dat Meyer heel precies en subtiel is en daardoor beter geschikt voor theater/ evenementen... en als ik kijk naar de typische inzet van die spullen, dan denk ik dat dat geen verkeerde gedachte is... maar nogmaals: grote rigs rock 'n roll niet uit eerste hand ervaring !! Grootste M'Elodie set was 12 kastjes per kant, grootste MILO set was 8 kasten per kant.

Als de TS zich weer wat van zich laat horen met antwoorden op eerder gestelde vragen, is snel genoeg te bepalen welke systemen voor hem aan te raden zijn en of Meyer in het rijtje thuis hoort.

Adios!

p.s. ik vind die Galileo trouwens wel erg geil !! iedere idioot (including myself  :Wink: ) kan er binnen 2 minuten mee werken... poepsimpel !! Kun je van een Lake niet zeggen... Galileo klinkt ook niet slecht trouwens...

----------


## MusicSupport

> Huh? Laat me even voorop stellen dat ik die data-sheet nooit gezien heb. Maar ik weet toch wel vrijwel zeker dat Spektrix 2,5-weg is. Of ben ik nou wappie aan het worden?? Dat zal het wel zijn denk ik ... Mmmm... 
> 
> In principe kun je al deze systemen stacken. Enige waarbij ik dat zelf nog niet gedaan heb is Y-18. Maar V-Dosc, dV-Dosc, Y-10, Spektrix, W8c zijn allemaal te stacken met behulp van het vliegframe, zoals noot al aangaf... oefening baart kunst, dat wel ... en je kunt niet oneindig veel kasten op elkaar leggen... 6 stuks bij V-Dosc is ECHT de max (meer mag officieel trouwens ook niet!).
> 
> Bedenk wel dat de rigging bij Spektrix niet heel rigide is. Bij Spektrix neem ik daarom ook altijd wat blokjes hout mee (om de achterkanten uit elkaar te duwen) en een spanband (om de voorkanten tegen elkaar aan te trekken).
> 
> Maar voor een goed advies L'Acoustics vs Adamson moeten we toch eerst weer wat input van de TS hebben.
> 
> p.s. Meyer kan ook, maar ook dit zijn geen echte line-source-arrays (toch? Mac?). Of dit een probleem is moet je voor jezelf uitmaken. Persoonlijk vind ik het mooie erg PA-tjes (mijn ervaring beperkt zich tot MILO en M'Elodie), maar zie er vooral toch toepassing voor in het theater/ evenementen ... en minder voor dikke vette ranzige rock 'n roll ...
> ...



Hierzo: http://www.adamsonproaudio.com/pdf/s...20SpekTrix.pdf

Dat je (d)V-Dosc en Y10 ook kon stacken ben ik inmiddels achter, maar wordt hier ook bevestigd.

----------


## berolios

> Hierzo: http://www.adamsonproaudio.com/pdf/s...20SpekTrix.pdf [...]



Ja, ik had 'm voor mijn post al bekeken, maar daarvoor had ik 'm nog nooit gezien.

----------


## ralph van dijk

hey allemaal top dat er door een hoop gebruikers word gereageerd.

Ik heb een paar vragen aan Jullie wat is nou dat verschil tussen Line-aray en Source line Aray??

verder denk ik inderdaad dat vooral DV-dosc en Adamson meer geschikt is voor ons aangezien wij van alles en nog wat doen, de ene keer met tape artiesten de andere keer een vette house DJ en de andere keer een goede rock band erg veel verschillende dingen dus.

Tevens zijn de feesten ook de ene keer in een feesttent van 25 x 50 meter en de andere keer buiten.

Ik merk ook dat een belangrijk punt is dat als je gaat stacken dat ook maar meestal met max 4 tot 6 kastjes kan, gewoonweg omdat de  sprijding te hoog gaat en tegen het dak komt en daar zit je niet op te wachten natuurlijk.
vaak moet je dan ook nog eens kijken naar hoe ver het dan nog gaat, ik ben er wel achter gekomen dat je naar mijn idee beter een systeem kan nemen die in de top 3-weg actief is. wij hebben dat nu ook met het cobra 4 en het gaat gewoon een stuk verder als een heleboel andere systemen, komt ook denk  ik door de componenten in de cobra 4 top (1 x 15" laag 4 x 4,5" mid en een 2" driver en dan nog gewoon je sub eronder)

Als ik het goed begrijp is het vliegen of het stacken met spektrix dus niet helemaal precies te doen aangezien je met blokjes moet klooien?

Voor de rest hebben wij idd. ook naar D&B gekeken Q serie of mischien zelfs J serie, het grote nadeel vond ik eigelijk de versterkers, je hebt er heel veel nodig oom een systeem draaiend te krijgen en ze zijn ook niet echt goedkoop, en ik vind het vermogen een beetje weinig, nou heb ik wel begrepen van Rolf van Audio Pro dat dat niet zo veel zegt.

Nog een belangrijk +punt van DV-dosc vind ik dat ik er eigelijk niemand negatief over hoor praten en dat de meeste mensen het ook goed vinden klinken.
Ik vraag me af ligt dat aan de standaart instellingen of werken de bedrijven allemaal met zulke goeie geluids mensen, ik denk zelf het eerste gezien dat ook geluidsmensen soms een slechte dag hebben (kan eigelijk niet maar toch)

Ik was eerst ook een beetje teleurgesteld over het punt dat L-Acoustis is over gestapt op de nieuwe processor versterkers de LA 4 en LA 8 maar ik geloof nu wel dat je geen keus hebt omdat de meeste merken dat nu doen.
Een groot voordeel is wel dat deze versterkers 4 kanalen hebben van volgends mij 1800 Watt aan 4 OHM per kanaal de prijs is ongeveer 6000 euro netto geloof ik gedeeld door 2 is 3000 euro per 2 kantjes, en dan nog de processor die ingebouwd zit die bespaar je ook uit.2 x een XTA of Lake is toch ook zo'n 6000 euro netto.

Wat een keuzes toch...

Ik zou toch ook nog wat reacties willen horen over het Martin Audio systeem, wij hebben goei contacten bij TM, maar ik heb toch het idee dat vooral het W8LM toch wat minder klinkt als DV-dosc en Adamson teminste misschien niet minder klink maar je moet er meer kastjes van ophangen en meer aan EQen.
Wel een groot voordeel van het Martin is dat we de WS18X en de WS218X van onze kleine setjes gewoon onder het line-aray kunnen leggen en dat we de Crest Pro 200 serie (de 8200 en 9200) ook als standaart versterker rack kunnen gebruiken bij onze disco, tape en kleine band setjes.

Ben benieuwd jullie reacties Gr

----------


## MusicSupport

> hey allemaal top dat er door een hoop gebruikers word gereageerd.
> 
> Ik heb een paar vragen aan Jullie wat is nou dat verschil tussen Line-aray en Source line Aray??
> 
> verder denk ik inderdaad dat vooral DV-dosc en Adamson meer geschikt is voor ons aangezien wij van alles en nog wat doen, de ene keer met tape artiesten de andere keer een vette house DJ en de andere keer een goede rock band erg veel verschillende dingen dus.
> 
> Tevens zijn de feesten ook de ene keer in een feesttent van 25 x 50 meter en de andere keer buiten.
> 
> Ik merk ook dat een belangrijk punt is dat als je gaat stacken dat ook maar meestal met max 4 tot 6 kastjes kan, gewoonweg omdat de sprijding te hoog gaat en tegen het dak komt en daar zit je niet op te wachten natuurlijk.
> ...



Ik kan alleen maar even inhaken op het D&B verhaal. Wat Rolf zegt klopt ook en is iets wat ik al jaren roep en heb geleerd; het gaat niet om vermogen. Het gaat om rendement!!! Hoeveel watt zegt geen reet! Een Q1 is 400W maar heeft wel een retehoge SPL. En dat je veel Amps nodig hebt valt ook wel mee. Je kunt 3x Q1 per D12 kant draaien. Dus een Array van 6 kastjes op 1 D12 en dan bijvoorbeeld ook 6 subs kan ook op 1 D12. Dus 4 D12's voor een complete array met subs in stereo steup. Vind ik erg netjes! 

Ik denk dat je bij LA niet beter uit bent en bij Adamson ook niet. Daar werken ze met DSP's en de subs hebben 1 amp per sub sub nodig en de toppen gaan per 2 op een 1 amp. (Talking about spektrix here)

Bij LA zijn de kasten weer duurder en de LA48 zal ongetwijfeld duurder zijn dan een D&B D12. Beetje om het even dus.

Succes met je keuze!

Je kunt best wel een flinke groundstack bouwen met de meeste systemen. Zolang je maar niet over een maximale overhellende hoek gaat naar voor toe. En anders je frame borgen aan de grond of er een 1000 kilo beton op parkeren  :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

> [...] Ik heb een paar vragen aan Jullie wat is nou dat verschil tussen Line-aray en Source line Aray?? [...]



DIT topic is voor jou echt effe verplicht leesvoer  :Wink: ... Kern van de zaak: boxen onder elkaar is een line-array... systemen die in hun hele frequentie-bereik een lijnbron maken zijn line-source-arrays. Voordeel van een lijnbron is dat het verval kleiner is dan bij een conventioneel systeem (het klinkt dichtbij, ook op grote afstand... in de volksmond). Vooral het koppelen van het hoog is hierin erg moeilijk.

Maar ik ben blij dat ik de vraag gesteld heb, want hij wordt niet helemaal begrepen volgens mij: _kun je even goed onderbouwen waarom je naar een line-array systeem aan het kijken bent (tov een conventionele PA)?_ Is dit omdat jullie klanten dat vragen? Is dit omdat je mee wilt gaan in de ontwikkelingen? Is dit omdat je denkt dat dit beter klinkt? Is dit omdat je denkt met minder middelen meer performance te halen? Is dit omdat je dan denkt grotere klussen te krijgen? Is dit omdat je met zo'n systeem verder kunt spelen? Etc... etc...

D&B Q of J heb ik geen ervaring mee, kan ik dus niks nuttigs over zeggen uit eerste hand, maar ik zou het persoonlijk bij L'Acoustics of Adamson houden.

Line-array systemen (zoals bijv Martin of D&B) vergelijken met line-source-array systemen (V-Dosc, Adamson, Linex) is appels met peren vergelijken. Het lijnbron effect kun je niet faken door maar meer kasten neer te hangen... het is dus bullshit dat je met MEER W8L kasten hetzelfde effect als met iets minder V-Doscen kunt krijgen op de lange afstand... ofwel je systeem koppelt in het hoog, of niet.

Of een systeem een line-source-array is of niet, zegt helemaal NIKS over de klank... en de voordelen van een lijnbron worden ook pas echt goed merkbaar bij de grotere shows, waar je over grotere afstanden moet spelen. Maar... pas als je begrijpt welke voordelen de diverse systemen met zich meebrengen (dus hoe de theorie in elkaar steekt), kun je pas bepalen wat voor jou belangrijjk is. Het dan WEL of juist NIET kiezen voor een line-source-array is dan een BEWUSTE KEUZE... en niet "omdat je niet beter weet". --> lees eerder genoemd topic door! en er zijn er sindsdien nog een aantal geweest die interessant kunnen zijn. Laat je vooral niet door verkopers overtuigen dat er andere oplossingen zijn (wat meer kasten etc)... het zijn natuurwetten... net zoals zwaartekracht !

Dan nog een paar puntjes: het vliegen van Spektrix is geen enkel probleem... echter, met de rigging bij spektrix kunnen kasten tov elkaar scharnieren... als er gevlogen wordt is dit geen unt, want dan doet de zwaartekracht zijn werk (alle kasten netjes tegen elkaar aan gedrukt)... bij stacken werkt die zwaartekracht juist tegen, dus moet je er effe wat blokjes tussen duwen.

dV-Dosc is een systeem wat me toch steeds weer verbaasd... zo'n kleine kastjes en zo'n dikke sound !! Zeker als je ze gebruikt icm dV-Subjes (als laagjes bijvoorbeeld) kun je er de meest ruige dingen mee doen. dV-subjes kun je trouwens ook meevliegen om een goede full-range fly te maken.

Al met al: als je KUNT kiezen tussen vliegen of stacken moet je eigenlijk ALTIJD kiezen voor vliegen... dat is vele makkelijker en sneller dan stacken.
Daarbij ben je met vliegen ook flexibeler qua hoeken en zo... je kunt de onderste kast met stacken namelijk maar een bepaalde maximum hoek meegeven.

Als ik jouw verhaal tot nu toe hoor zou ik voor dV-Dosc gaan:
[LIST][*]sterk netwerk voor support[*]super makkelijke rigging[*]extreem veel inhuurmogelijkheden[*]super flexibel in inzet[*]amps en bekabeling netwerk-breed vastgelegd[*]heel volwassen DSP-libraries --> goede basisklank gegarandeerd![*]zeer breed draagvlak bij techneuten[/LIST]
en daarmee dus een idiot-proof systeem !!

Succes!

----------


## ralph van dijk

De La 48 verkopen ze niet meer los bij senheisser je moet een hele set kopen met de nieuwe vertsrekers LA8. dit doen ze om de versterker racks gelijk te krijgen bij ieder bedrijf.

Ik heb inderdaad ook naar het Q systeem gekeken van D&B allen Rolf heeft mij verteld dat je voor een zaal van 50 meter toch zo'n 8 tot 10 kasjes nodig hebt per kant, dat is niet meer te stacken, dan moet je naar de J serie, wat echt een fantastisch systeem is ik heb weer kaarten gekregen voor marco zaterdag dus ga daar zeker weer genieten haha.

Wij hebben trouwens wel maxen als monitoren, helemaal top.

bedankt.

----------


## tijn

Als je er nog niet helemaal uit bent of je uberhaupt een line-array wilt, dan kun je wellicht ook kijken naar het ARCS systeem van L-Acoustics. Dat is te gebruiken als stack, is te vliegen en als line-array. Je hebt dan wel hetzelfde WST principe als V-Dosc en DV-dosc.
Ook als je later nog door wil groeien naar een "echt" line array is dit geen verkeerde investering (bijvoorbeeld als downfill voor V-Dosc). Versterkers, subs en processor kun je dan blijven gebruiken.
Is voor jouw toepassingen wellicht een hele flexibele en bruikbare oplossing.

Groeten,

Martijn

----------


## ralph van dijk

Ik begrijp het, eigelijk logisch dat alle componenten moeten kopelen maar idd. niet altijd vanzelf sprekend bij alle merken.

de reden dat wij naar een horizontaal line aray willen is dat zowel een klein systeem voor kleine zaaltjes als een heel groot systeem te maken is, en naar mijn idee klinken line aray systemen gewoon een stuk beter dan hoorn geladen kasten.
Ook een belangrijk punt is je rest waarde van zo'n systeem die zijn hoger dan de gewone systemen gewoon weg omdat iedereen een line aray wil op dit moment.

Volgends mij komt een line aray systeem ook verder vooral als je het gaat combineren met een nog grotere line aray kast(V-dosc, W8LL of Y18).

Wij draaien ook nog wel eens met een X-aray systeem van EV dat is een soort verticaal line aray systeem, ik vind het gewoon een stuk minder mooi en krachtig klinken en met zo'n kast kom je niet meer verder als waar de kast voor gebouwd is, je kunt wel een grotere vertikale spreiding maken, maar je komt niet verder.

Bedankt Martijn maar we zijn er wel over uit dat we een line aray willen, gezien dat we al heel veel conventionele kasten hebben staan.
De arcs is idd. ook een prachtig klinkent systeem toch weer die L-Acoustics.

----------


## berolios

Ralph... duidelijk verhaal en duidelijke keuze met een aantal goede argumenten.

Een van jouw speerpunten is de flexibiliteit, ook eventueel in combinatie met inhuur-materiaal voor grote klussen. Hiermee zit je bij L'Acoustics en Adamson wel goed, hoewel L'Acoustics toch nog altijd makkelijker te krijgen is dan Adamson... zeker in de drukke periodes (ik weet dat we in Belgie in drukke tijden wel vaker zo'n beetje heel Europa hebben leeggetrokken wat Adamson betreft  :Wink: ).

Vat dit niet verkeerd op: maar zoals bekend vergt het inregelen van line-array systemen toch wat meer ervaring, kennis en kunde dan de doorsnee conventionele PA. Als die niet echt aanwezig zijn binnen de mensen die bij jullie de klussen draaien, zou ik toch wel veel waarde hechten aan goede DSP-settings-libraries en neig ik toch naar een advies richting L'Acoustics, ook vanwege eerder genoemde punten. Extra tip bij aanschaf van L'Acoustics is iedereen een QVT (Qualified V-Dosc Technician) cursus te laten doen.





> [...] Volgends mij komt een line aray systeem ook verder vooral als je het gaat combineren met een nog grotere line aray kast(V-dosc, W8LL of Y18) [...]



Als je verder wilt spelen, wil je een line-source-array... en Martin W8 is dat niet... die valt dan eigenlijk al af.

Zo, nu heb ik wel genoeg geouwehoerd vandaag  :Wink: 
Adios!

----------


## ralph van dijk

Het mooi aan dit vind ik ook eigelijk dat ik van alle kanten heel veel positieve verhalen krijg over L-Acoustics je kan er bijna niet meer om heen.
Ander belangrijk punt wat jij al aangeeft is de cursus en het stukje theorie dat je erbij krijgt, het is inderdaad andere koek een line aray.

Tevens vind ik ook dat je op een gegeven moment een keuze gaat maken in een systeem van een merk dat gewoon goed moet geacepteerd zijn, er zitten heel veel prijs verschillen in de verschillende systemen.
Wij hebben op dit moment ook een uitnodiging liggen om te gaan luisteren naar het XLC en het X-line van Electro voice in ahoy op 30 oktober.
Het XLC systeem is heel erg gunstig geprijst maar ik heb de systemen al een paar keer gehoord en ook geluid op gedaan maar ben daar een stuk minder positief over als de bovengenoemde systemen.
Ik heb wel zoiets geef dan wat meer uit voor een beter systeem.

Die Cursus is bij L-Acoustics zelfs verplicht als je een nieuwe gebruiker bent.

Zijn er ook mensen op het forum die ervaringen hebben op andere Line Source aray's?

----------


## Gast1401081

> ...
> Zijn er ook mensen op het forum die ervaringen hebben op andere Line Source aray's?



die had ik al genoemd hierboven... :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

> [...] Die Cursus is bij L-Acoustics zelfs verplicht als je een nieuwe gebruiker bent [...]



Nog effe snel:
Het is zeker niet zo dat je als leek die cursus ingaat en er als ervaren top-systeem-techneut uitkomt... abslouut niet... maar je leert wel in een korte tijd wat basis-beginselen van de theorie... maar belangrijker: hoe er in het netwerk gewerkt wordt, hoe het systeem in elkaar steekt (kablage, racks, DSP settings) en hoe je moet stacken/ vliegen.

Mocht je voor dV-Dosc kiezen, dan raad ik je zeker aan nog even naar de pre-rig dolly's te kijken.

----------


## MusicSupport

In ieder geval goede adviezen hier. Vooral van jou berolios. Ipv overbodig gezwets wat ik toch ook vaak ben tegen gekomen op dit forum in de tijd dat ik niet actief was! 

Het LA netwerk is idd groter dan dat van Adamson. 
Het lijkt mij ook duidelijk dat het tussen deze twee moet gaan met de voorkeur voor dV-Dosc. Maar ik zou zeggen, laat de boys maar langskomen op een testlocatie naar jou keuze en vergelijk de twee systemen in een A/B vergelijk in gelijke omstandigheden met identieke muziek of testgeluiden.

----------


## ralph van dijk

Wij zijn natuurlijk ook niet helemaal onervaren en weten ook best wel wat van verschillende instellingen in delay tijden, kantel frequenties en bepaalde EQ standen, maar zo'n stukje theorie zal je wel even een aardig stuk op weg helpen denk ik.

Zijn dat de racken die AED ook gebruikt?

Hoe vind jij eigelijk het gebruik van mee vliegende subs? bij dv-dosc is het normaal, maar er zijn ook merken die zeggen dat dat niet nodig is (lijkt mij sterk) aangezien dat je met een 8" of een 10" nooit zoveel laag kan weergeven als een 15". 
Natuurlijk komt je sub er nog bij voor het echte werk maar die punch krijg je volgends mij toch echt met die 15" spiekers.

----------


## ralph van dijk

Wij zullen inderdaad ook 2 verschillende demo's gaan aanvragen, ik merkte vooral bij Adamson dat ze heel snel een afspraak wilde maken, daar ga ik dan ook dinsdag heen.
Bij L-Acoustics/senheisser moet je toch wat meer aandringen om daar een beetje serieus genomen te worden en ik ben daar ook door gestuurd naar een gebruiker in Noordwijk (wel bij ons om de hoek in Leiden).
Die vertelde mij ook dat het makelijker is om toch bij L-Acoustics zelf een demo te gaan vragen logisch natuurlijk.

Als ik het goed heb merk ik toch wel dat deze 2 merken toch de betere systemen zijn en ook erg goed geacepteerd.
Wij werken nogal eens met bekende acts uit America en England en volgends mij zijn deze merken ook goed geacepteerd op de riders van hun.

Mijn keuze wordt op deze manier toch een stuk makelijker.

Voor de rest Berolios zeer goede adviesen inderdaad, jij hebt als ik het goed begrijp op veel verschillende systemen gedraait en jouw voor keur gaat ook naar L-Acoustics?

----------


## berolios

> [...] Voor de rest Berolios zeer goede adviesen inderdaad, jij hebt als ik het goed begrijp op veel verschillende systemen gedraait en jouw voor keur gaat ook naar L-Acoustics?



Graag gedaan  :Wink: ! Ik merk dat je er goed over nadenkt en iets doet met de tips die ik geef, dus dat motiveert mij alleen maar extra input te geven  :Wink: !

Een shoot-out (twee systemen in dezelfde hal hangen) vind ik persoonlijk meestal een verdraaid beeld geven. Ik zou dan eerder kiezen om twee opeenvolgende klussen het systeem in te huren (festival weekend 1 met L'Acoustics, festival weekend 2 met Adamson). Dezelfde crew erop en dezelfde FOH techneut... liefste nog met dezelfde systeem-techneut die toevallig met beide systemen overweg kan (als je niemand weet, kan ik je wellicht wel mensen aanbevelen die met beide systemen aan de gang kunnen).

Die pre-rigs waar ik het over heb zijn inderdaad die frames van AED, hoewel ik zelf de frames die StagePro (nu Rentall) gemaakt heeft net wat handiger vind werken.

Ik heb inderdaad wel met het een en ander aan verschillende systemen gewerkt (wat trouwens niet betekent dat mijn mening allesomvattend is he !!) ... maar mijn voorkeur als mixer gaat niet zonder meer naar L'Acoustics uit, dan zou ik Adamson echt tekort doen... beide systemen zijn gewoon top wat mij betreft. 

Als ik mocht kiezen welk spul ik mee zou mogen nemen voor een grote tour (later, ooit... als ik groot ben  :Big Grin: ), zou het zeker (d)V-Dosc of Y-18/Y-10/ Spektrix zijn. Voor shows op kleinere lokaties zou dat wellicht weer anders zijn (soms is conventioneel gewoon beter geschikt), elk systeem heeft zijn toepassing zeg ik altijd maar. Echter, voor jou spelen ook andere zaken een rol... zeker als jouw twee keuzes zo dicht in de buurt van elkaar komen wat geluidskwaliteit betreft.

Uit mijn hoofd mag je maximaal 3 dV subs en 9 dV's onder elkaar vliegen. Tsja, wat is tekort komen... het is ook maar helemaal wat voor sound je wilt maken, vaak genoeg gaat het zonder dV subjes (dus alleen SB28 en dV's) ook perfect en moddervet... Maar als je meer druk wilt hebben in het 100-120 Hz gebied, dan is het beter om er inderdaad een paar dV subjes bij te vliegen of stapelen, het wordt daar wel vetter van. Ook wanneer je dV's als delay-lijn gebruikt en die fly dus ver van je sub af staat... is het vaak mooier er dV subs bij te hangen... omdat dat toch een voller full-range beeld geeft (vanaf ong 80 Hz hoor je immers waar het geluid vandaan komt).

Wat mij betreft moet je dV-Dosc vergelijken met Spektrix, Kudo's met Y-10 en V-Dosc met Y-18 wat toepassingsgebied betreft, geen exacte stelling... maar een gedachtespinsel.

Feit is trouwens wel dat bij een combi Y-10/ Y-18 de lijnbron gewoon doorloopt !! Een Y-10 is effectief een halve Y-18 kast (alleen wat minder oppervlak in het laag): 1 co-entrent waveguide ipv 2 en 2 x 10" ipv 2 x 18". En dat vind ik dan wel weer een dik punt voor Y-10/ Y-18. Yet again: alleen een voordeel dat je eruit halt wanneer je in grote setups downfills onder je PA hangt.

Gelukkig is keuzes maken zo simpel  :Wink:   :Big Grin: ...
Ik denk dat je voorlopig wel effe genoeg input hebt, niet?
Als je een keer 1-op-1 iets wilt vragen/ weten, dan kun je me altijd mailen.

Adios!

p.s. Voor beide systemen geldt: zorg dat je de juiste mensen erbij hebt. Ik weet (zonder iemand af te willen kraken of tekort te doen) dat je in het verleden bijvoorbeeld echt beter bij EML Belgie aan kon kloppen voor een try-out van Adamson dan in NL. In hoeverre dit nog altijd geld weet ik niet... maar de verkeerde mensen erop kunnen zomaar je hele beeld van een systeem (onterecht) verdraaien. Zelfde geld voor L'Acoustics, hoewel daar in NL zeker wel goede system techs voor te vinden zijn !!

----------


## dokter dB

ik ga ook eens reageren  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Ik kan een heel verhaal houden over hoe de bepaalde systemen klinken, ze hebben allen echt wel een eigen karakter.
Toch vind ik het minder belangrijk.
Heb alle als "goed" bekend staande systemen echt wel meerdere malen "slecht" horen klinken. En dan vond ik dat slecht, en een ander misschien wel goed.

Ik heb een hekel aan mensen die praten over een "eaw" sound, of een "martin" sound, of een "JBL" sound, of plak er een ander merk voor.
Mensen die een systeem zo goed vinden vanwege een bepaalde eigen "klank".
Men is dan mijns inziens op zoek naar iets wat in hun persoonlijke geluidsgevoel staat geschreven. En ze zijn kennelijk niet in staat om dat uit een gelijksoortig systeem van een ander merk te halen.  
Laat niemand zich aub aangevallen voelen.
Ik denk dat elk "goed" systeem kan excelleren middels een goed en kundig bedrijf, en kundige systeemtecs, goede gespeelde muziek en muzikale engineers. en last but not least, goede communicatie.

DVdosc is qua heavyheid nou niet bepaald te vergelijken met v-dosc. 
Vdosc is weer (zo goed als  :Big Grin: ) niet te koop is als je niet in het netwerk zit.

Int acts vragen juist vaak Vdosc. dus als je geen vdosc koopt is er niet meteen een reden om bij dat merk te blijven.
Er zijn heel veel DVdosc formaat/type systemen die concurerend zijn.
als je perse LA wil, heb je ook nog kudos trouwens. (nooit gezien maar wel goede dingen over gehoord)

ben zelf niet zo van de d-vdosc om heel eerlijk te zijn (wel van de Vdosc  :Smile: ), maar ben ook niet heeel bekend ermee. 
Dvdosc is wel redelijk te vergelijken met Y10 (mooi systeem, zou ik preferern boven dvdosc denk ik) vind ik. heb geen idee van prijzen oid, maar ik zou zelf in de categorie kleinere systemen (als DVdosc) zeker ook nog even verder kijken dan alleen LA. 
dat is mijn idee erover

----------


## berolios

Hey gozer... ja, ik heb al wat afgekletst hier in dit topic he  :Wink: ... soms hoor ik mezelf wat te graag praten  :Wink: ... vooral als ik eigenlijk aan mijn scriptie zit te schrijven... dan zijn die vingertjes al lekker warmgedraaid en reutel ik maar wat af  :Big Grin: ...





> [...] Ik heb een hekel aan mensen die praten over een "eaw" sound, of een "martin" sound, of een "JBL" sound, of plak er een ander merk voor. [...]



Persoonlijk heb ik eigenlijk vooral over de negatieve dingen die bij bepaalde fabrikanten steeds weer naar voren komen, wanneer ik refereer aan de 'sound' van een kast of merk... _"Tering zeg, dat gaat schreeuwen als je wat meer gas geeft... tsja.. beetje typisch XXX... mmm... effe wat aan doen"_ ... meer dat soort gedachtes zeg maar.

Trouwens, ik heb wel een voorkeur voor de 'sound' van bepaalde system-techs  :Big Grin:   :Wink: ... maar da's weer een ander verhaal...





> [...] Ik denk dat elk "goed" systeem kan excelleren middels een goed en kundig bedrijf, en kundige systeemtecs, goede gespeelde muziek en muzikale engineers. en last but not least, goede communicatie [...]



Helemaal mee eens !! Hopelijk is dat eerder ook duidelijk naar voren gekomen. Echter, hoe je het ook wendt of keert, als je systeem bepaalde kenmerken niet heeft (zoals bijvoorbeeld geen koppeling in het hoog), dan kan de beste system-tech/ mixer/ band van de wereld daar helemaal niks aan veranderen, toch? In hoeverre dit van belang is voor de TS, daar wil ik niks over zeggen... daar moet hij zelf een keuze in maken... ik pleit alleen voor een goed geinformeerde keuze...


Die Kudo's... JA!!... die was ik helemaal vergeten !! (wat een oetl@l ben ik toch soms ook). 
Kudo's zijn fijn en ZEKER het bekijken waard !! Ze liggen qua inzet tussen dV en V-Dosc in. Het heeft allemaal wat meer body dan dV-Dosc en is samen met het nog uit te brengen K1-systeem de basis voor de toekomst bij LA. Persoonlijk vind ik alleen de rigging van Kudo helemaal @%^$#... als je op een vlakke gladde vloer staat, gaat het wel goed (na veel oefenen), maar in andere situaties vind ik het maar een hoop geklungel... Nou ja, zo vaak heb ik die dingen nu ook weer niet in mijn handen, dus het kan ook aan mijn behendigheid liggen... Kudo's leveren trouwens wel minder druk dan Doscen... en ik weet ook niet zeker of dit wel een line-source-array is (wederom: voordelen lijnbron zullen niet bij elke klus naar voren komen!).

Verder kun je bij Kudo's ook de horizontale spreiding instellen, erg mooi en werkt toch erg goed. De DSP-settings voor Kudo beginnen nu ook erg goed te worden, in de laatste versies zijn er ook verschillende settings voor de verschillende standen van de kleppen.

Y-10 moet je echt tegenover Kudo's zetten, dV-Dosc is meer Spektrix tegenhanger. Een Y-10 vind ik echt een beest van een kast... zeker als je naar de afmetingen kijkt en wat eruit komt.


Trouwens, INTL artiesten vragen dan misschien wel naar V-Dosc, maar dat kun je ook gewoon bij AED inhuren als QVT-er... je eigen set kun je dan voor in/ down/ out - fill en/of delay gebruiken. Maar ook hier: in hoeverre dit argument belangrijk is, moet de TS voor zichzelf uitmaken.





> [...] maar ik zou zelf in de categorie kleinere systemen (als DVdosc) zeker ook nog even verder kijken dan alleen LA. [...]



Zeker verder kijken dan je neus lang is, absoluut mee eens. Maar bedenk je vantevoren waar je naar op zoek bent en wat voor redenen je daar voor hebt... dat levert een eisen/ wensen pakket op... aan de hand daarvan kun je dan systemen toetsen en je zult merken dat er dan al veel voor enige luistertest afvallen.

Daarbij heb ik ook het gevoel dat de TS eigenlijk stiekem wel al weet wat het gaat worden... maar nog naar de laatste doorslaggevens argumenten op zoek is  :Cool: . Keuze hoeft in ieder geval niet gemaakt te worden op basis van geluidskwaliteit, want dat is bij beide systemen dik voor elkaar, dat mag duidelijk zijn. 

Zo, nu ga ik het echt voor gezien houden. Zoals je ziet hebben er meer mensen nuttige input.

Adios!

----------


## dokter dB

> wederom: voordelen lijnbron zullen niet bij elke klus naar voren komen!



hee jeroen moet je niet aan die scriptie klussen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

ach misschien ben ik maar een rare vogel, maar het interesseert mij eigenlijk niet al te veel of de lijnbron wel of niet helemaal perfekt is!
alle goede systemen zijn zowiezo tot een kHz of 7 wel een echte lijnbron denk ik zo....
En daarboven zijn er veel oplossingen om foutjes aan te pakken.

Vdosc trekt qua nearfield hoogkoppeling open omdat er bij niet-rechte hoeken kieren ontstaan. eenieder bekend.
anderzijds als het trapeziumkasten zouden zijn van bijv 5 graden zou het overlappen en ontstaan er theoretisch op afstand weer "foutjes", ipv dichtbij.
Natuurkundig perfectionisme hoeft geen reden te zijn voor een goed/fijn werkend systeem. 
Als je zo'n fout-zone apart processed/levelled kan je een hoop oplossen.

Adamsons coaxial line-source systeem zou de perfecte oplossing moeten zijn voor horizontale "narrowing" tussen 500Hz en 1kHz ivgl met symmetrische dual middriver systemen.
maar er zullen vast ook wel weer nadelen ontstaan door deze constructie.
en die weet jij ook al (in verhouding misshien wat te weinig mid-output om eens iets te noemen).

De perfectie van de linesource, (die bij recht gehangen vdosc heel hoog is), zal er wel voor zorgen dat je waarschijnlijk verder komt met hoog en hoogmid.
Maar boven de 60m heeft er nog veel meer invloed (wind humidity temp etc) dus een delaystack is dan altijd een goede pleister en geen overbodige luxe.

Ik vind bijvoorbeld de W8L (met de nieuwe aanpassingen, maar niet helemaal linesource bij mijn weten) superdirekt, strak en droog klinken. Dat vind ik fijn. ik vind dat fijn PA. linesource of niet.
Ik vind Vdosc ook fijn, en adamson ook. Deze systemen zijn iets vergevingsgezinder tav je mix. Ik denk dat een slechte mix het eerst naar boven komt bij W8L. dat is niet speciaal goed of slecht.

ik ga maar eens slapen, morgen vroeg wat uitruisen  :Smile:

----------


## daiquiri

Misschien moet je gewoon je 3 geselecteerde merken eens goed proberen Ralph, Luisteren en commercieel verantwoordelijk naast elkaar leggen naast natuurlijk alle prima adviezen hier.

Naast kwaliteit, inderdaad ook acceptatie, prijs, betrouwbaarheid, service/support in Nederland en extra inhuurmogelijkheden meenemen in je verhaal. Wat wordt het snelst terugbetaald door jouw klanten, en welke markten kan je met je nieuwe setje aanboren. Theoretisch de beste set is niet altijd commercieel de beste set. 

Wil je Adamson goed beoordelen neem dan inderdaad eens contact op met de Belgische vrienden zoals eerder vermeld, In belgie is dit merk wat groter dan in Nederland. In Nederland zijn Showrent en Pascal Versnel er ook mee onderweg en het hangt o.a. in Chassee Breda.
Bijhuren is voor Adamson net wat minder in jouw regio, EML heeft in Nederland echter wel een filiaal.

Voor LA is nightforce inderdaad in jouw regio conventioneel belangrijk, maar misschien als je contact op neemt met Jelmer bij AED, kan hij je met een subrental van AED meesturen. Bijhuren is bij AED het makkelijkst voor LA. LA heeft een prima library van presets.

Voor Martin W8LM kan je in jouw regio eens meefietsen bij Fred Bourgonje, of luister eens in het Patronaat, Melkweg, Doelen of Paradiso, of regel een een setje bij TM. Bijhuren kun je bij Bourgonje en APR heeft ook een schuur vol. Martin heeft een ook een library voor vele toepassingen.

Mocht je bij de 3 importeurs geen goede systech meekrijgen of uitleg krijgen hoe je er mee aan de gang gaat, wees dan gewoon brutaal en vraag of je een dagje mee mag met een van de grotere verhuurklussen.

----------


## ralph van dijk

Hey allemaal weer leuke reacties vandaag en gisteren avond nog.

Idd is ere weinig gezegt over het Kudo systeem wat een erg mooie (nieuwe?) techniek toepast met de ingebouwde kleppen hoe dat precies in de praktijk werk weet ik niet, moet je deze kleppen bij voorbeeld allemaal per stuk van te voren instellen?
Ik denk toch dat dit systeem kwa rigging iets lastiger is vanwege dat het scharnierpunt iets van de voorkant af ligt, maar buiten dat is het ook een duurder systeem als het DV-dosc, spektrix en W8LM.
Maar daar in tegen wel als horizontaal aray te gebruiken!
Klein nadeel is dat je wel een hoop kasten moet gebruiken om een goede horizontale spreiding te krijgen en ben dan benieuwd hoe ver het komt.

Ik denk dat onze keuze toch blijft bij de kleinere systemen omdat dat toch iets makelijker in te zetten is op de kleinere producties(Ik hoop dat we zo ver mogen groeien voor de grotere systemen) en vooral de prijs van de grotere systemen is voor ons niet haalbaar, die klussen moeten we toch door de grote jongens laten doen.

Wat betreft het mee vliegen van de dv-subs of andere subs bij andere systemen. denk ik dat het wel voor mij een belangrijk punt is ik hou wel van die vette sound!!
Ik denk ook dat er gewoonweg een hoop line aray systemen in dat laag gebied toch tekort schieten, het is natuurlijk ook smaak en de klank beleving van de persoon op zich, maar als dit goed voor elkaar is in je systeem dan kan degene dat er natuurlijk er ook uit halen, maar zit het er niet in dan zal je het er niet in krijgen ook!
Dit geld natuurlijk op verschillende kantel frequenties.

Dan kom je ook gelijk op het punt van de standaart dsp instellingen die dan ook gelijk heel erg belangrijk worden vind ik, je krijgt gewoonweg tegenwoordig veel minder tijd om een systeem goed af te regelen, lokaties zijn duur en hoe langer wij bezig zijn met het inregelen van apparatuur hoe duurder het wordt voor onze opdracht gever. het moet wel binnen het redelijke blijven natuurlijk anders kunnen wij geen kwaliteit leveren maar toch.

Ik begrijp op dit moment dat er toch 2 leveranciers zijn van Adamson, licht en sound import en EML? klopt dat?

Aan de andere kant ben ik ook altijd wel een beetje eigenwijs vandaar ook ooit de aanschaf van Dynacord cobra 4!! Wat?? cobra 4 ja haha.. ik heb op dit systeem veel positieve reacties altijd en daar mee ook een eigen klantenkring opgebouwd, dit systeem zal er dan ook niet uit gaan.
Maar ik merk wel dat Adamson heel intresant kan zijn omdat er minder mensen mee draaien, groot nadeel zal zijn de inhuur!!

Voor de rest hebben wij wel heel veel contact met AED en Jelmer, wij huren daar ook regelmatig dus kan idd erg handig zijn.

Ik wordt steeds benieuwder naar de demo's die moeten echt de doorslag gaan geven.

Het weekend staat weer voor de deur ik hoop dat er nog meer reacties zullen binnen komen.

Misschien ook even leuk reacties over EV en Meyer??

----------


## berolios

> [...]Misschien ook even leuk reacties over EV en Meyer??



EV geen *leuke* ervaringen mee, Meyer maar beperkt... reeds eerder gepost. EV line's zou ik persoonlijk van weg blijven, maar het kan natuurlijk ook zijn dat mijn ervaringen gewoon niet representatief zijn (collega's worden er doorgaans ook niet blij van, dat weet ik wel).

Natuurlijk is de ielere klank een direct gevolg van het formaat systeem waar je naar kijkt, dat zal met elk systeem van dat formaat hetzelfde blijven... want de grote broertjes zijn verre van iel te noemen !!

Ik weet trouwens niet of er van Adamson bij Spektrix te vliegen subjes zijn, met dezelfde hardware en zo. Bij EML hebben we er in de meeste gevallen ofwel de 318-en ofwel RCF subs onder namelijk. Nog nooit subjes met Spektrix meegevlogen trouwens.

Volgens de lijnbron-theorie kan het officieel niet, maar om met de concurrentie mee te gaan heeft Adamson ook Spektrix WAVE-uitvoeringen gemaakt... waarmee je hoeken tot 15 graden kunt maken (!) Wellicht is dit voor jullie interessant, omdat je vaak veel verticale spreiding in je nearfield (= dichtbij, eerste meters) moet hebben en daar anders 'te veel' normale kasten voor zou moeten gebruiken. Nu kun je met een array van 5 normale Spektrixen en 1 WAVE eronder 40 graden verticale spreiding halen (maximaal dan --> wordt dan wel een raar arraytje, maar je begrijpt wat ik bedoel) in plaats van maximaal 30 graden met alleen 6 Spektrixen.

Succes maar weer !

----------


## MarkRombouts

ERvaring met EV line-aray.

Een aantal producties gedaan met XLD line-array van Kersjes. Bestaande uit 2 x 8 XLd's en 6 X-subs. 

Klankmatig erg tevreden over, ook de afstralingen zowel horizontaal als verticaal erg gecontroleerd. Zeer goede ervaring mee dus, zeker ook met grote dank aan Kersjes ivm het inregelen, richten e.d.

Met name gebruikt voor Proms concerten, geen echte vette rock and roll mee gedaan dus.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Misschien ook even leuk reacties over EV en Meyer??



Tower of Power in enschede 2007

op de toiletten achterin de omliggende cafés klonk het nog alsof de heren er zelf stonden....

----------


## berolios

> [...] op de toiletten achterin de omliggende cafés klonk het nog alsof de heren er zelf stonden....



Ha ha... alleen dan wel met een extra bariton-sax  :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Big Grin: 
Sorry, kon het niet laten !!

----------


## MusicSupport

> EV geen *leuke* ervaringen mee, Meyer maar beperkt... reeds eerder gepost. EV line's zou ik persoonlijk van weg blijven, maar het kan natuurlijk ook zijn dat mijn ervaringen gewoon niet representatief zijn (collega's worden er doorgaans ook niet blij van, dat weet ik wel).
> 
> Natuurlijk is de ielere klank een direct gevolg van het formaat systeem waar je naar kijkt, dat zal met elk systeem van dat formaat hetzelfde blijven... want de grote broertjes zijn verre van iel te noemen !!
> 
> Ik weet trouwens niet of er van Adamson bij Spektrix te vliegen subjes zijn, met dezelfde hardware en zo. Bij EML hebben we er in de meeste gevallen ofwel de 318-en ofwel RCF subs onder namelijk. Nog nooit subjes met Spektrix meegevlogen trouwens.
> 
> Volgens de lijnbron-theorie kan het officieel niet, maar om met de concurrentie mee te gaan heeft Adamson ook Spektrix WAVE-uitvoeringen gemaakt... waarmee je hoeken tot 15 graden kunt maken (!) Wellicht is dit voor jullie interessant, omdat je vaak veel verticale spreiding in je nearfield wilt hebben en daar anders 'te veel' normale kasten voor zou moeten gebruiken. Nu kun je met een array van 5 normale Spektrixen en 1 WAVE 40 graden horizontale spreiding halen (maximaal dan --> wordt wel een raar arraytje, maar je begrijpt wat ik bedoel) in plaats van maximaal 30 graden met alleen 6 Spektrixen.
> 
> Succes maar weer !



Die Spektrix wave kast is bedoelt om onder in de groundstack op te stellen om te zorgen dat de eerste 10 meter ook geluid heeft. Met 5 graden kastjes zou je er al 3 nodig hebben om de eerste 10 meter te doen. Nu pak je 1 Wave kast en 2 of 3 vijf graden kasten en bereik je zo 50 meter.

Andersom; gehangen dus; kan de Wave kast als downfill fungeren.

Subs van Spektrix kunnen mee gevlogen worden.

----------


## ralph van dijk

goede morgen allemaal.

Gisteravond niet gewerkt een keer vrij op zaterdag nacht, even wezen kijken en luisteren bij marco in het gelderdome.
Hing weer een hoop D&B J kasten, en echt weer een super show.

Nog even wat vraagjes over de downfile kastjes die ze bij Adamson spektrix en Martin audio W8LM/C gebruiken erg mooie oplossing denk vooral bij de kleinere evenementen.
Welke oplossing heeft DV-dosc daar voor? gewoon meer kastjes gebruiken? of is het dan raadzaam om gewoon een paar kleine conventionele kastjes op het podium te plaatsen?
Wat ik overgens niet altijd even makelijk vind vooral als het podium laag is.

----------


## berolios

Downfill kasten met extra grote verticale spreiding heeft (d)V-Dosc niet, puntje voor Adamson (hoewel het 'volgens de regels' niet OK is om 15 graden met een line-source element te maken  :Wink:   :Cool: )

----------


## ralph van dijk

Klopt, ben ook inmiddels ook achter dat het niet hoort, maar wel erg makkelijk denk ik. 
Ik ben benieuwd in de praktijk hoe die overloop is naar je eerste kastje van je normale aray.

Ben er ook achtergekomen dat de dv-dosc kasjes 7,5 graad zijn inplaats van 5 graden niet volgends de regels. 
Ik ben ook nog even aan het lezen geslagen van de vertec topic pff. wat een theorien zijn er haha.. ik ga me daar ook niet te veel in storten maar heb wel een paar erg belangrijke dingen geleerd, bedank heren van het forum daarvoor.

Ik heb donderdag middag nog even de heren van Senheisser gesproken, ik merk wel dat ze iets makelijker zijn geworden in de aanschaf van l-acoustics het is alleen jammer dat ze niet zelf een DV-dosc demo systeem
hebben, dat moeten we toch echt met de diverse verhuur bedrijven regelen, wel via hun ook overgens.

Berolios heb jij overgens ook ervaring met dat D&B J systeem? Ik heb er gisteren naar geluisterd maar heb daar toch een gemengt gevoel over overgens vind ik het systeem ook erg duur.

----------


## berolios

> Klopt, ben ook inmiddels ook achter dat het niet hoort, maar wel erg makkelijk denk ik. 
> Ik ben benieuwd in de praktijk hoe die overloop is naar je eerste kastje van je normale aray.[...]



Hi Ralph... maak je geen zorgen... in de praktijk is dat verloop prima.

dV's kun je inderdaad 7,5 graag hoeken mee maken. Voor de onderste kast(en) zou dat evt kunnen, maar als je het overdijft krijg je echt gaten in je verticale spreiding!

D&B J-serie nooit in mijn handen gehad of over gedraaid... helaas. Hoezo gemengde gevoelens? Was het niet OK gister dan? Barak en Onno hebben het meestal toch wel goed voor elkaar vind ik hoor.

Adios!

----------


## berolios

> [...] alleen jammer dat ze niet zelf een DV-dosc demo systeem hebben, dat moeten we toch echt met de diverse verhuur bedrijven regelen, wel via hun ook overgens [...]



Je kunt bij AED gewoon een setje huren met sys tech, of als je zelf een QVT-er weet, kun je het via hem bij hun huren... heb je Sennheiser niet voor nodig... behalve als zij dat setje gaan betalen voor je  :Wink: .

Zoals ik al eerder aangaf zou ik echt op de mensen letten waarmee je de systemen vergelijkt. Ik zou het liefste een goede sys tech nemen die met zowel Spektrix alsook dV-Dosc kan werken... dan zitten de verschillen ook daadwerkelijk in de PA en niet in de bediening daarvan.

----------


## ralph van dijk

Ik had idd. ook geen probleem verwacht met DV-dosc haha..

Senheisser legt wel die contacten waardoor je meer korting krijgt op het systeem dan de standaart 15%.

Het geluid was zeker wel in oorde met het D&B alleen ik vind de kasten zo duur, en dat bedoelde ik eigelijk met de gemengde gevoelens van het systeem, het is natuurlijk ook een systeem die groter is dan de systemen waar wij naar aan het kijken zijn.

Ben benieuwd naar dinsdag na de gespreken met de jongens van Adamson. ik laat ook zeker nog even weten hoe het afloopt daar.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Klopt, ben ook inmiddels ook achter dat het niet hoort, maar wel erg makkelijk denk ik. 
> Ik ben benieuwd in de praktijk hoe die overloop is naar je eerste kastje van je normale aray.
> 
> Ben er ook achtergekomen dat de dv-dosc kasjes 7,5 graad zijn inplaats van 5 graden niet volgends de regels. 
> Ik ben ook nog even aan het lezen geslagen van de vertec topic pff. wat een theorien zijn er haha.. ik ga me daar ook niet te veel in storten maar heb wel een paar erg belangrijke dingen geleerd, bedank heren van het forum daarvoor.
> 
> Ik heb donderdag middag nog even de heren van Senheisser gesproken, ik merk wel dat ze iets makelijker zijn geworden in de aanschaf van l-acoustics het is alleen jammer dat ze niet zelf een DV-dosc demo systeem
> hebben, dat moeten we toch echt met de diverse verhuur bedrijven regelen, wel via hun ook overgens.
> 
> Berolios heb jij overgens ook ervaring met dat D&B J systeem? Ik heb er gisteren naar geluisterd maar heb daar toch een gemengt gevoel over overgens vind ik het systeem ook erg duur.



J serie is duur, maar ook erg uitontwikkeld en erg goed. Bedoelt als tegenhanger voor V-Dosc. Natuurlijk valt of staat J serie net als V-Dosc met een goede system tech. De ingebouwde DSP van de D12 valt nog bij te sleutelen maar er is meer dan een compleet systeem. Spec technisch gezien (grafiekjes en staatjes) zie je waarom V-Dosc en J-serie veel op elkaar lijken kwa prestaties en waarom W8L niet mee kan komen op bepaalde vlakken (dit hoor je live ook)(Ook smaak afhankelijk natuurlijk)

Natuurlijk heeft de zaal veel invloed op de klank van het systeem en heeft de mixer veel invloed op wat je uiteindelijk hoort.

Ik ben bij de NL'se presentatie en launch van de J serie geweest in de Heineken Music Hall met een optreden van Belle Perez. Nu heeft die een erg goede mixer, maar ik completely onder de indruk van het systeem! 
Wederom helpt de zaal hier erg mee, want de HMH is erg goed geschikt voor dit soort toepassingen.

Daarnaast ben ik bij de eerste Symphonica in Rosse concerten geweest en hiervoor was een technische presentatie van d&b gepland met uitleg van de ontwerpers van d&b, de systemtechs en de mixer van Borsato. Hier is de ontwikkeling van het systeem uiteengezet en daarnaast is er uitleg gegeven over het systeem wat in er toen in het Gelredome hing.
Vergeet niet dat in een stadion er geen 100% spreiding op zowel het horizontale als verticale vlak kan worden gegenereerd. Hoeveel je ook ophangt. Tijdens de demo zonder publiek heb ik het systeem in een lege zaal kunnen beluisteren. En dan klinkt het indrukwekkend maar je hoort heel goed kamfilters en probleemsituaties. Dit hangt ook weer samen met keuzes die gemaakt zijn.

Uiteindelijk vond ik het concert wel erg okey, maar als geheel. Ik had niet hetzelfde enthousiasme als toen met Belle Perez. 

Kortom...het hangt allemaal met veel factoren samen!

----------


## dokter dB

> J serie is duur, maar ook erg uitontwikkeld en erg goed. Bedoelt als tegenhanger voor V-Dosc. Natuurlijk valt of staat J serie net als V-Dosc met een goede system tech. De ingebouwde DSP van de D12 valt nog bij te sleutelen maar er is meer dan een compleet systeem. Spec technisch gezien (grafiekjes en staatjes) zie je waarom V-Dosc en J-serie veel op elkaar lijken kwa prestaties en waarom W8L niet mee kan komen op bepaalde vlakken (dit hoor je live ook)(Ook smaak afhankelijk natuurlijk)
> 
> Uiteindelijk vond ik het concert wel erg okey, maar als geheel. Ik had niet hetzelfde enthousiasme als toen met Belle Perez.



zo te lezen heb jij je een beetje gek laten maken door verkooppraatjes 

buiten dat, als je wild word van de muziek van belle perez neem ik je niet serieus, je was gewoon afgeleid door het uitzicht  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

de enige keer dat ik over J series mocht mixen was er GEEN system tec, die was ziek ofzo.  :Confused: 

Nogmaals terugkomen op mijn eerdere betoog, al die boxen klinken allemaal prima. Alleen dan moet rest nog worden geregeld. en daar komt even wat meer bij kijken dan wat boxen kopen en ophangen.

----------


## MusicSupport

> zo te lezen heb jij je een beetje gek laten maken door verkooppraatjes 
> 
> buiten dat, als je wild word van de muziek van belle perez neem ik je niet serieus, je was gewoon afgeleid door het uitzicht 
> 
> de enige keer dat ik over J series mocht mixen was er GEEN system tec, die was ziek ofzo. 
> 
> Nogmaals terugkomen op mijn eerdere betoog, al die boxen klinken allemaal prima. Alleen dan moet rest nog worden geregeld. en daar komt even wat meer bij kijken dan wat boxen kopen en ophangen.



Uuh,...zal ik een serieuze reactie geven of een lollige? Hoe is die van jou bedoeld?

Nee van Belle Perez wordt ik niet wild. Wel van het geluid wat die de mixer op dat moment van deze band wegzette; mede dankzij een uitstekend klinkend J system. En trouwens wel een uitstekende band hoor! Mag zeker gezegd worden; ook al is het je ding niet.
Misschien was ik toch afgeleid door Belle toen ik vooraan stond  :Big Grin:  ,.... En iemand z'n muziekale voorkeur mag nooit een reden zijn om iemand niet serieus te nemen toch; maar dat was vast niet serieus bedoeld hierboven  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Verder met je eens! Er wordt geen slecht spul gemaakt. Ook W8L is best in orde (dat ik het persoonlijk op sommige gebieden te kort vind schieten is wat anders) Alles valt of staat met een systeemconcept bij grote line (source) array configuraties (bij gestackte setup net zo goed trouwens) en met een goede technicus die weet hoe en wat hij inregelt.

En neen, niet ingepalmt door verkooppraatjes.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Die J serie seminar was objectief vanuit d&b gezien en ze gaven ruiterlijk toe dat V-Dosc ook een dijk van een systeem is en natuurlijk vertellen ze daarna graag dat J wat beter is; maar dat is een kwestie van horen voordat je het geloofd. Voorlopig vel ik daar geen oordeel over. Daarnaast zit ik heel veel in de boekjes en specsheet te lezen en leren. Ik probeer een objectieve mening te geven; ben dan wel gekleurd door ervaring met d&b maar heb de TS bijv. toch ook op Adamson gewezen.

Alles valt of staat (voor ralph) met een systeem wat aansluit bij zijn wensen en eisen en met een klank en techniek die het beste bij hen past. Er is er maar een die dat kan beoordelen en dat is ralph zelf! 

No salestalk here!

----------


## Gast1401081

> ............Vergeet niet dat in een stadion er geen 100% spreiding op zowel het horizontale als verticale vlak kan worden gegenereerd. Hoeveel je ook ophangt. ........!



mm, ik zou niet weten waarom niet..
Sterker nog: dan zijn er dus zones die goekopere kaartjes zouden moeten hebben, omdat de techniek daar niet met fatsoenlijk geluid kan komen. 

zal wel een D&B-systeem-handicap zijn. Of een luie technicus, of een budget-kwestie.

----------


## ralph van dijk

Ik moet zeggen dat ik het geluid zeker ok vond bij het concert, gezien de vorm en de gekke hoeken die in het stadion zitten, en dan hebben we nog een hoop staal en beton.
Het kan me voorstellen dat het echt geen makelijke lokatie is, en vooral met zoveel verschillende vocalen, Het klopte wel allemaal petje af voor de heren van Peak.

Vlogends mij is het J systeem wel een line source aray, maar dat weet ik niet zeker (jullie wel waarschijnlijk).
Het systeem is gewoon een stuk groter als de systemen waar wij naar kijken, maar volgends mij niet gelijk aan V-dosc als dat wel zo zou zijn dan is het juist goedkoper in dat opzicht.
Volgends mij is het systeem een beetje gelijk waardig aan het Kudo, tenminste kwa componenten opbouw, de specs die de fabrikant door geeft zijn zeker hoger dan het Kudo.

----------


## MusicSupport

> mm, ik zou niet weten waarom niet..
> Sterker nog: dan zijn er dus zones die goekopere kaartjes zouden moeten hebben, omdat de techniek daar niet met fatsoenlijk geluid kan komen. 
> 
> zal wel een D&B-systeem-handicap zijn. Of een luie technicus, of een budget-kwestie.



Nuance (wederom; omdat alles zo letterlijk genomen wordt hier (NOFI)):

In een dergelijk stadion zit je (zoals Ralph al zegt) met zoveel hoeken en reflecties en kamfilters. Ik hoop dat je wel begrijpt dat je het in zo'n geval met de vooraf bepaalde hoeveelheid speakers op sommige plekken niet 100% krijgt. Heeft niks met luie technicus/d&b handicap te maken en dat weet je best!  :Cool:  (Wel met de eerder genoemde budget kwestie bijvoorbeeld)

Meestal zijn veldkaarten duurder dan tribune kaartjes overigens  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Er zal ongetwijfeld aan de setup gesleuteld zijn voor Symphonica in Rosse tov een jaar ervoor en daadoor zal het vast beter zijn geworden en is wat Ralph heeft ervaren beter geweest dan wat ik heb gehoord. (Smaak buiten beschouwing gelaten) En idd petje af voor de heren van Peak en D&B want ze hebben er echt netjes aan gerekend en getest.

----------


## ralph van dijk

Toevallig heb ik net pv service gesproken die draaien zowel als Q serie D&B als Spektrix Adamson erg interesant, die kennen dan nu het verschil als geen ander tussen die 2.
Overgens bedoel ik dit niet negatief tegen over D&B, maar het geeft wel aan dat het echt 2 verschillende systemen zijn logische natuurlijk.

Ze hebben inderdaad aardig moeten rekenen denk ik gezien dat er zo veel kleine araytjes hingen, zoals ik het even snel kon inschatten zo'n 140 J kastjes goeie morgen, budget hebben ze dus wel haha.. ook gezien de super mooie beweegbare LED screens (doet EML volgends mij?)

----------


## Gast1401081

hoeken snap ik, staal en beton snap ik,.. maar kamfilters genereer je zelf. 

Het voordeel van een line is dat je kunt beamen, dus de reflecterende beton en staal-zones uit het geluid kunt houden. Kortom : voor een duur ticket verwacht ik dan ook een dikke sound. 
Het verdere voordeel van een line is een erg lage verval in geluidsdruk. De mythe dat het veld beter klinkt dan de tribune zou dus ook eigenlijk tot het verleden moeten behoren.

Barny heeft het goed : er komt iets meer bij kijken dan een paar boxen aan mekaar knopen.,.

----------


## salsa

> hoeken snap ik, staal en beton snap ik,.. maar kamfilters genereer je zelf. 
> 
> Barny heeft het goed : er komt iets meer bij kijken dan een paar boxen aan mekaar knopen.,.



Misschien bedoeld hij 'lobbing', kamfilters 'horen' is lastig, zeker met muziek..

Contai bai Barny? :Big Grin:  

Dave

----------


## ralph van dijk

Wat is het verschil daar tussen?

----------


## TabakabaT

V-dosc is wel zeker te stacken.... helaas want het is geen pretje!

----------


## dokter dB

> Misschien bedoeld hij 'lobbing', kamfilters 'horen' is lastig, zeker met muziek..
> 
> Contai bai Barny? 
> 
> Dave



hee man
alles onder controle hiero beetje koud alleen ***  :Smile: 
kom snel weer aruberen  :Big Grin: 

over al de voorgaande toestanden
je kan er lang en kort over lullen
ik hou het voor nu bij het eerste  :Smile: 

De verdieping in linesourcetheorie is niet direkt aan de orde als je een zaal als  gelredome van geluid moet voorzien.

De fabrikant van het door jou gebruikte materiaal is daarmee allang aan het stoeien geweest, en de rol die je als idealistische engineer hebt is de volgende keuze maken: met een bedrijf in zee gaan die begrijpt en heeft bewezen hoe je met dit soort  situaties omgaat. 
Verassingen zijn bij zo'n grote produktie namelijk niet echt wenselijk. 
En er zijn maar weinig bedrijven in nederland die dat kunnen en ook de ervaring hebben. Dat heeft zo goed als niks te maken met welk merk boxen worden gebruikt.

Ik vind het gelredome akoestisch een redelijk te behappen plek voor live-concerten, iig veel beter dan arena.
Ik heb afgelopen maart met APR daar 2 Anouk-concerten (FOH) gedaan. Hugo was system-tec (dat is wat je wil  :Smile: ), en wij werken ook al heel veel jaren heel erg fijn samen  :Smile: . daarmee is al een deel gedekt..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Het geheel was ingevuld met veel W8L (4x16 main/out en 4x12-delay) en veel mini's als fills, en veel subs (72 stuks incl L/R cardioide etc) en dat ging heel goed. (zeggen anderen dan  :Big Grin: ) 

En dit was niet omdat ik dat toevallig mixte en zo goed ben ofzo. 
Mijn mix was maar een heel erg klein onderdeel van het totaalplaatje. 
Zo'n produktie is heel groot.
Alle voorbereidingen, repetities, geluidsontwerpen, riggingpunten, berekeningen, planning etc etc. al die crew, produktie noem maar op. Publiek heeft geen idee wat daarbij komt kijken. 
Pas als alles klopt valt alles op zn plek. qua sound. qua licht, qua spel. 
Als de show begint is het echte werk eigenlijk al gedaan. 
De kwaliteit van de sound in die hal word voornamelijk bepaald door de voorbereidingen.  
Er is echt niemand geweest die het over de verschilen tussen W8L, Y18, Vdosc of whatever heeft, en hoe het dan had geklonken.....
Dat is gewoon totaal irrelevant.
mijn mening. :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Barny heeft het goed : er komt iets meer bij kijken dan een paar boxen aan mekaar knopen.,.



ik bedoel maar.

----------


## martijn verkerk

> Toevallig heb ik net pv service gesproken die draaien zowel als Q serie D&B als Spektrix Adamson erg interesant, die kennen dan nu het verschil als geen ander tussen die 2.
> Overgens bedoel ik dit niet negatief tegen over D&B, maar het geeft wel aan dat het echt 2 verschillende systemen zijn logische natuurlijk.



ik lees dit draadje een beetje mee en ben een beetje verbaasd
de laatste x dat ik in de loods heb gekeken stond er alleen spektrix en geen Q.

waarom wij de keuze voor spektrix gemaakt hebben heeft niks met het merk te maken.

toen de tijd was Q te klein.
spektrix viel toen overal tussen niet te groot niet te klein.
ik denk dat de keuze van een line array vooral te maken heeft met voorkeur en de toepassing waar je het voor wil gaan gebruiken...
of je het makkelijk kan bijhuren etc etc.

ff offtopic : ralph wie heb je gesproken bij pv?

----------


## ralph van dijk

Ok dan heb ik het verkeerd begrepen.
Maar dat is voor ons ook het punt dat wij meer geintreseerd zijn in spektrix en niet in Q.
Ik zou het niet meer weten wie ik precies heb gesproken, maar jullie draaien de andere systemen toch wel met D&B?

Ik ben vandaag in de Meern geweest en heb er een goed gevoel aan over gehouden, vooral de manier van stecken ging erg snel en makelijk, geen losse penetjes en de kasjes zijn goed te handelen.
Binnen kort gaan we dan ook onze set ernaast zetten en luisteren hoe de klank is, dat zal ook wel goed zitten denk ik.

Wat ik erg fijn vind is toch ook die losse XTA en de Lab gruppen erop, toch twee zeer hoogwaardige producten.

Y10 valt nu bij ons weg omdat het toch weer een stapje hoger is, kwa hendeling, budget en in onze toepassingen iets te groot.

----------


## martijn verkerk

wij draaien idd voor de rest met d&b
spektrix is een mooi systeem (als je later groot gaat makelijk te combineren met y10/18)
simpel makelijk en snel
spektrix subben zijn eigenlijk lowtjes.
op laag spl kan je er sub uit krijgen (draaien wel mee vanaf 30hz)
maar wil je druk creeren moet je er toch echt een T21 onder leggen.
en idd met labs word het financieel ook weer wat aantrekkelijker.
suc7

----------


## ralph van dijk

Dat heb ik inderdaad begrepen, dat voor de kleinere zaaltjes de spektrix subs genoeg zijn en als je groter wil en een stuk meer druk wil de T21 er onder moet gebruiken, hij zij overgens dat 1 zo'n sub al genoeg druk produceert voor een klein setje van 4sub en 8 top.
Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe het setje klinkt.

Even vraagje voor Barny.
Ben het voledig eens met je, ik denk ook dat er weinig binnen locaties zijn waar je het voledig perfect kan laten klinken, al helemaal niet voor ieder zijn beleving.

Ik denk wel dat die koppeling vooral bij de kleine systemen wel heel erg belangrijk is om zo ver mogelijk te komen met je hoog.
Wat voor ons belangrijk is is dat we een systeem vinden die nog een beetje handelbaar is in het stecken, aangezien dat wij nogal op lokaties komen waar vliegen niet mogelijk is en die soms toch een diepte hebben van 40,50 meter.
Ik ben vooral benieuwd welke systemen dit kunnen met max 4 tot 6 topjes per kant gesteacket.

----------


## arie

40 a 50 meter haal je met een 4 tal hoorngeladen toppen ook met gemak hoor, draai met eaw 4x kf750 per kant en dit gaat heel goed tot op die afstand, maargoed line array is natuurlijk ook heel mooi spul succes met je keuze groeten arjan

----------


## dokter dB

hoi ralph
laag stacken is niet optimaal als je 50m ver wil komen.
elke fabrikant/bedrijf heeft zo zn manieren om de boel (bijv 6 kastjes gestacked) dan aan te sturen.
Je begrijpt dat juist laag gestacked de line-source (mid/high) dichtbij veeel te hard is, of beter gezegd: uit balans.

Juist dan zal je mid/high apart moeten levellen om het wat gelijker te krijgen. Sommigen doen dat niet en sommigen doen dat wel.
Ik sluit me aan bij de laatsten, want nood breekt wet.

Het spektrix systeem klinkt heel mooi en fijn mijns inziens, maar vergeet niet dat het ietwat licht is, niet heel veel druk.
Daar zal je met alle kleine arraytjes tegenaan lopen, en ik denk dat je vooral daar goed naar moet kijken bij je keuze.
Qua hoog is het allemaal geen probleem, qua body wel.
Daarom zou ik goed kijken wat je met elkaar vergelijkt, en hoe het systeem qua "onderkant" in elkaar zit. In dat freq. gebied heb je namelijk geen winst van de linesource 3dB regel als je een korte line hebt.

Spektrix is 3-weg, maw 1x8,5" voor low (94 db, niet erg ruim dus) en eentje voor het mid (99dB). 
Ik heb ooit begrepen dat je ook 2,5 weg kan gaan aansturen, zodat je de 2 8,5" speakertjes kan delen tot bijv 300Hz oid, en met een allpass corrigeert. dat lijkt me verstandig om dat zo te doen als je wat meer druk wil. Maar ik haal dat niet uit de folder. Je moet dan ook wel genoeg processing en de juiste ampconfiguratie hebben. 

 :Smile:

----------


## ralph van dijk

Ok heel duidelijk, als ik het goed begrijp is het een groot voordeel als je de eertse 3 en de andere 3 vooral in het mid/hoog een apart processor kanaal kan geven zodat je dat meer kan levelen. vooral voor de mensen die vlak voor het podium staan.

Kan me inderdaad voorstellen dat het Spektrix niet veel druk heeft maar liggen de drie systemen(spektrix, dv-dosc en W8LM) niet allemaal op dat vlak dicht bij elkaar kwa druk?
Ik denk ook dat het erg belangrijk is in dat laag gebied volgends mij 80-160 Hz? dat je bij die systemen toch een 15" of 18" steacket of vliegt?
En dan natuurlijk voor het echte laag het sub.
Ik begrijp ook heel erg goed dat een line-aray eigelijk niet gebouwt is om te stecken, maar gelukkig deze merken wel oplossingen er voor bedacht hebben om dat voor elkaar te krijgen.

Wij zijn geen heel groot bedrijf, om de set toch een beetje rendabel te maken is dit wel een belangrijk punt voor ons.

Ik zal het eens gaan na vragen bij Adamson over dat 2,5 weg aansturen.

Volgende week gaan we weer naar TM voor W8LM/C te bekijken, W8LC valt denk ik buiten ons budget maar is wel kwa druk een stuk beter.

Hey Arie, ik begrijp dat je inderdaad met veel conventionele systemen dit ook haald, alleen je hebt dan gelijk zo'n brede stapel hout staan, wij hebben dat nu ook regelmatig. 
Volgends mij beleving klinkt een line-aray gewoon een stuk rustiger dan hoorngeladen systemen.

730 is ook een mooi line-aray systeem.

----------


## berolios

> [...] Ik heb ooit begrepen dat je ook 2,5 weg kan gaan aansturen, zodat je de 2 8,5" speakertjes kan delen tot bijv 300Hz oid, en met een allpass corrigeert. dat lijkt me verstandig om dat zo te doen als je wat meer druk wil. Maar ik haal dat niet uit de folder. Je moet dan ook wel genoeg processing en de juiste ampconfiguratie hebben. [...]



Yep, dit is ook mijn ervaring en dat wordt bij EML dan ook gedaan. Je moet dan wel ook in de gaten houden dat je alle EQ-puntjes uit je laag, ook in je mid moet maken en vice versa, ivm fases!

----------


## berolios

> [...] 730 is ook een mooi line-aray systeem.



730 klinkt (met de juiste tech's erop) zeer zeker niet verkeerd, maar heeft 12" (of 10", ik weet het effe niet zeker) aan de zijkant van de kast zitten en dit kan nog wel eens problemen geven op het podium !

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

10" :Wink: .. Ja de 730 klinkt prima, overgens de andere systemen ook hoor!! :Wink:

----------


## ralph van dijk

dus als ik het goed begrijp Barny en Jeroen?

Je gebruikt dan voor een 2,5 weg systeem de ene 8,5" voor je voledige laag en de andere 8,5" die normaal alleen voor je mid is laat je dan ook wat van je laag mee draaien?
Dit kan je dan alleen met 3-weg actieve toppen doen klopt dat? dit kan je gewoon als het goed is met een XTA444 gewoon aansturen, die heeft 4 kanalen uit zoals je bij een 4 weg systeem nodig hebt per kant.

Nog een groot voordeel bij de Spektrix subs is dat je ze heel makelijk Cardiolide kan aansturen door presets die er in staan en de 8 polige spiekon op zowel de achterkant als de voorkant.
Ik weet niet of we dit in de praktijk nu echt zullen toe passen maar als we een theater toer zouden moeten doen kan het wel. 

over het 730, daar waren wij ook een beetje bang voor dat er teveel naar de achter kanten gaat. en het systeem is kwa aanschaf toch iets duurder als de systemen waar we nu naar kijken.

----------


## dokter dB

> Nog een groot voordeel bij de Spektrix subs is dat je ze heel makelijk _Cardiolide_ kan aansturen door presets die er in staan en de 8 polige spiekon op zowel de achterkant als de voorkant.
> 
>  over het 730, daar waren wij ook een beetje bang voor dat er teveel naar de achter kanten gaat.



misschien moet je er ook een cardiolide achter hangen! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

FYI de W8LMini heeft dit 2,5 weg systeem passief gedaan en dat ziet er als volgt uit:

De "low" 8 inch heeft een fixed lowpass filter (passief, met een soort van allpasscorrectie op het mid-8 inchje vermoed ik).
Standaard draai je aktief dus op 2 amp-kanalen (er zit ook NL4 op).
Je kan ook nog helemaal passief configureren via een switch achterop, dan draai je dus op 1 amp. Qua amps en speakerkabels ben je dus best voordelig uit, ook op de aktieve manier.
Klein nadeel zou kunnen zijn dat je 1 limiter op het low en mid bij elkaar hebt, terwijl het midje dus het meeste vermogen krijgt, en dus de grens bepaald, waar het lowtje nog wel wat extra kan..
Ik denk dat dit misschien is opgelost (1 kastje is namelijk 12 ohm) door een midje van 4 ohm en een lowtje van 8 ohm in serie te zetten, en dat met een slim uitgeknobbeld serie/parallelfilter de boel is gefiltert, maar daar kunnen produktspecialisten je waarschijnlijk mer over vertellen. 
Over het algemeen zal het lowtje vanwege de gemaakte slag en andere constructie meer vermogen kunnen hebben.... dat zou dus zo opgelost kunnen zijn. Ik zou dat zeer elegant vinden.


Als je het helemaal aktief zou doen (spektrix, kost dus meer amps, processing en NL8 kabel ipv NL4) zou het midje altijd eerder gaan limiten dan het low (mid krijgt altijd krijgt meer energie dan low want breder freq gebied) 
In dat geval zou dus als het mid limit, het low wat uit het midje komt meegaan, en veranderd de low/mid balans iets.
In vergelijking met de W8Lmini: die zal theoretisch gewoon totaal limiten, mischien wat eerder/later. En dan blijft mid en low in balans. voor zover je dit zou willen. er is niet speciaal iets beter of slechter aan vind ik  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Beide oplossingen hebben een bepaalde elegantie mijns inziens.
Het zijn ook beide mooie systemen.

De reden dat niet beide midjes tot en met de compressiedriver meelopen is omdat horzizontaal spreiding dan te smal word tussen 1-2 kHz vanwege de grote onderlinge afstand...

----------


## ralph van dijk

haha.. dat is inderdaad makelijker.

Ok, ik begrijp wat je bedoeld.
Als je naar het DV-dosc systeem kijkt is dat inderdaad ook een 2-weg actief kastje alleen die is niet passief om te schakelen.
Een groot voordeel van de W8L mini is dat je ze zelfs met een downfile op een paaltje kunt zetten met een 18" subje eronder. dan heb je ineens een A setje! Dit is wel heel erg ver gezocht maar wel mogelijk.

Voor het Spektrix systeem is een speciale low kast gebouwd dus als je het systeem volledig optimaal zou willen aansturen is het systeem zelfs 5-weg.
T21 voor Sub, spektrix sub voor het low en dan de 3-weg actieve top, wordt wel erg duur allemaal. Maar ik denk wel het hoogste rendement vooral met een processor die 6 uitgangen heeft.

Pff.. al met al 3 super mooie systeemen, ik heb al met Tm audio een afspraak staan om te luisteren.

Een collega bedrijf uit belgie die draait met dv-dosc daar gaan we in november bij kijken op een klus in de heineken music hal.
en binnen kort gaan we ook even kijken bij AED om te zien hoe makelijk het stecken gaat met dat zelfde systeem.

Bedankt Barny, als je nog tips hebt hoor ik het graag.  :Smile:

----------


## berolios

al nieuws?

----------


## ralph van dijk

hey, we hebben afgelopen donderdag demo gehad met spektrix, ik was zeker onder de indruk.
We hadden aan de ene kant het cobra 4 systeem gezet (2 x cobra4 pwh sub en 2 x top per kant)
en van het spektrix (2xsub en 4xtop)
we hadden de sets alle bij gestacket wat overgens heel makelijk en snel ging bij het spektrix.

Ik moet zeggen dat het cobra op laag en gemiddelt nivau beter klonk als het spektrix maar!! het cobra maakt gebruik van sub vanaf 34HZ en het spektrix vanaf 40HZ.
Ik miste toch een beetje het diepe laag in de spektrix set.
Gelukkig hadden ze daar een mooie sub voor, niet de T21 die is voor de wat kleinere zalen toch iets te groot het is een hoorngeladen kast die pas vanaf een meter of 20 echt zijn werk doet.
Zij hadden een zogenaamde MDC sub met 3 x een 18" eigthy sound spieker erin, hij draait op 2,7 ohm met een lab grouppe fp7000 er achter, wat ging dat hard dat ding en strak. ze hadden er trouwens maar 1 in het midden bijgelegt wat ook meer dan genoeg was.

vervolgends hadden we het spektrix subje wat hoger gefiltert vanaf 60HZ ofzo en dat was dan ook gelijk de oplossing voor de klank de we miste in het laag en sub.
nou moet ik ook zeggen dat dit een oplossing is die je niet zomaar in ieder zaaltje toe past, de sub is toch best wel groot en zwaar.

Voor de rest ging het cobra 4 tot een bepaald nivau goed mee, tot dat we echt gas gingen geven de cobra 4 ging toch wat vol lopen en werd gewoon minder strak, het spektrix bleef echt goed overeind.
dan hoor je toch dat de toppen een goed line sourch aray zijn.

Donderdag gaan we langs AED voor te kijken naar het DV-dosc ik hoop dat we daar ook de gelegenheid krijgen om daar nog even te luisteren, ik heb deze afspraak toch zelf geregeld bij aed dus kan geen voledige demo van hun verwachten.

Ik heb vandaag ook nog een kleine demo gehad van het martin audio w8lm
dit was nog geen voledige demo, we hadden maar 4 topjes en 1 wmx sub tot onze beschikking. maar binnenkort gaan we daar ook nog wat mee stoeien.

----------


## MusicSupport

> hey, we hebben afgelopen donderdag demo gehad met spektrix, ik was zeker onder de indruk.
> We hadden aan de ene kant het cobra 4 systeem gezet (2 x cobra4 pwh sub en 2 x top per kant)
> en van het spektrix (2xsub en 4xtop)
> we hadden de sets alle bij gestacket wat overgens heel makelijk en snel ging bij het spektrix.
> 
> Ik moet zeggen dat het cobra op laag en gemiddelt nivau beter klonk als het spektrix maar!! het cobra maakt gebruik van sub vanaf 34HZ en het spektrix vanaf 40HZ.
> Ik miste toch een beetje het diepe laag in de spektrix set.
> Gelukkig hadden ze daar een mooie sub voor, niet de T21 die is voor de wat kleinere zalen toch iets te groot het is een hoorngeladen kast die pas vanaf een meter of 20 echt zijn werk doet.
> Zij hadden een zogenaamde MDC sub met 3 x een 18" eigthy sound spieker erin, hij draait op 2,7 ohm met een lab grouppe fp7000 er achter, wat ging dat hard dat ding en strak. ze hadden er trouwens maar 1 in het midden bijgelegt wat ook meer dan genoeg was.
> ...



Die MDC sub is weer een geintje van de ontwerper die dezelfde ervaring had als jij en heeft dit ontwerp speciaal hiervoor gemaakt. Grappig dat er dan gewoon ordinaire 18 Sound in zit  :Wink:  De kast is volgens mij geen officiele Adamson kast (ontworpen als voorproefje op de triple 21")

Overigens wel toepassingsafhankelijk of je echt op 34Hz wil beginnen of op 40Hz.

----------


## ralph van dijk

Klopt het is inderdaad geen adamson kast, het schijnt iemand te zijn die bij EML werkt geloof ik die die kast heeft gemaakt (ik weet het niet zeker)
Het grote probleem vind ik bij adamson is dat ze bijna geen sub kasten hebben voor de spektrix serie.

Voor de wat kleinere evenementen waar je toch wat extra laag voor nodig hebt vind ik het wel prettig dat het sub wat dieper door gaat. 40 HZ is bij een hoop dingen prima maar als de klant wat extra laag wil dan kan die dat krijgen met zo'n sub.

Die T21 zijn toch echt voor de kleinere zalen niet echt geschikt.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Klopt het is inderdaad geen adamson kast, het schijnt iemand te zijn die bij EML werkt geloof ik die die kast heeft gemaakt (ik weet het niet zeker)
> Het grote probleem vind ik bij adamson is dat ze bijna geen sub kasten hebben voor de spektrix serie.
> 
> Voor de wat kleinere evenementen waar je toch wat extra laag voor nodig hebt vind ik het wel prettig dat het sub wat dieper door gaat. 40 HZ is bij een hoop dingen prima maar als de klant wat extra laag wil dan kan die dat krijgen met zo'n sub.
> 
> Die T21 zijn toch echt voor de kleinere zalen niet echt geschikt.



Ik denk dat jullie en de klant net zo goed moeten en kunnen beseffen dat voor feestjes in de kleine rotzaaltjes triple 21" gewoonweg niet past. Dan maar geen 34Hz-40Hz. Vooral een gewone sub erbij en je bent met acoustische koppeling qua output al een end. 

Ik kan onder mn Q7 set ook geen B2's leggen in de zaaltjes waar dat echt niet kan; hoe graag ik ook onder de set 33Hz wil voelen.

----------


## berolios

Van wie heb je die Spektrix demo gehad Ralph??
Waren dat EML subs? 3 x 18", dat moet haast wel. Ligt nogal aan de band en mixer, maar ik heb met EML klussen gedaan waarbij we met 6 van die kasten (ja: 3 per kant !!  :Cool: ) het Sportpaleis deden.

Als we Spektrix als side-fill gebruiken liggen er RCF subjes onder. De set wordt overigens ook regelmatig als PA weggezet met een 318 en geen apart Spektrix-laagje. Hoe dat precies gecrosst wordt kan ik je helaas niet zeggen. 

Apart trouwens dat het Cobra op laag niveau beter klonk...

----------


## MusicSupport

> Van wie heb je die Spektrix demo gehad Ralph??
> Waren dat EML subs? 3 x 18", dat moet haast wel. Ligt nogal aan de band en mixer, maar ik heb met EML klussen gedaan waarbij we met 6 van die kasten (ja: 3 per kant !! ) het Sportpaleis deden.
> 
> Als we Spektrix als side-fill gebruiken liggen er RCF subjes onder. De set wordt overigens ook regelmatig als PA weggezet met een 318 en geen apart Spektrix-laagje. Hoe dat precies gecrosst wordt kan ik je helaas niet zeggen. 
> 
> Apart trouwens dat het Cobra op laag niveau beter klonk...



Vond ik ook apart om te lezen. Spektrix was zo bomvol in het laag en heeft op dat gebied zeker ook zn indruk achter gelaten. Ik dacht trouwens ook dat de 3x 18" sub in samenwerking met een RCF persoon was gedaan; alleen die 18 Sound speakers erin kan ik niet verklaren....(goedkoper dan RCF?)

----------


## berolios

Ik heb het over DEZE subs.

----------


## ralph van dijk

Ik heb het dan meer over de zaaltjes vanaf ongeveer 600 man ofzo, als het kleiner wordt dan is het sub prima.
de T21 subs werken pas echt goed op 20 meter, dus het eerste stuk heb je gewoon wat anders nodig.

Wij hebben de demo bij light en sound import gehad in de Meern, het was ook echt een leuke demo waar we gewoon ecgt lekker zelf aan de gang konden, en dat hebben we dan ook gedaan haha..
we hadden de set op een gegeven moment 5-weg aangestuurd, wat er toen uit die set kwam was echt niet normaal.
De set kreeg gewoon weg nog meer power, dit komt ook denk ik omdat je het laag kastje wat minder te verduren krijgt?

Ze lijken er inderdaad op, alleen ze waren niet met rigging strippen uitgevoert, en er stond links met een logo MDC op.
Maar wat gaan deze subs hard, kan me best voor stellen als je er 6 neer legt dat het in zo'n grote hal genoeg kan zijn.

Maar ik merk al dat Jeroen wel wat meer ervaring heeft met spektrix, de instelling zonder het spektrix subje wordt ik ook wel erg benieuwd naar??
Dat wrodt waarschijnlijk gewoon proberen haha..

Het cobra 4 setje klonk op laag niveau gewoon wat voller, dat is ook mijn smaak denk ik en het kan me voorstellen dat ik deze klank ook uit het spektrix setje kan halen.
Het spektrix systeem klop ook echt erg goed vind ik.

Weten jullie dat of er meer grote bedrijven draaien met adamson behalve EML?

IK ben ook erg benieuwd geraakt naar het Y10, hoe dat klinkt, als we evnetueel grotere kasten nodig hebben zouden we dat kunnen inhuren.

----------


## berolios

In Belgie draait Philippo geloof ik ook met Y-10... in NL zijn er ook een aantal geloof ik, namen kan ik je zo 1,2,3 niet noemen.

Y-18 in de BeNeLux alleen EML, voor zover ik weet... zijn ook kasten voor de echt grote klussen... met Y-10 kun je ook al heel veel grotere klussen doen, dus vandaar dat de spoeling wat Y-18 betreft wat dunner is. Ik vind Y-10 echt een waanzinnige kast.

Adios!

----------


## martijn verkerk

nl spektrix production partners, soundworks, pv, mansveld, oldtimerent, generation, heuvelman.

nl y10 eml,soundworks, production partners, en volgens mij ook focus

zijn er genoeg dus.

----------


## MarkRombouts

qaudio heeft tegenwoordig ook een setje Y10

----------


## ralph van dijk

Dat zijn er inderdaad aardig wat, nou nog hopen dat op de drukke dagen niet iedereen alles heeft wegstaan.

Production partners heeft inderdaad ook 18 kasten Y10 staan, dat is ook wel een behoorlijk setje  :Smile: .

Ik heb inmiddels ook EML gesproken en die hebben wel veel staan.
ik heb ook inmiddels begrepen dat de subs niet het zelfde zijn als die van EML, de subs die ik gehoord heb zijn van DV-2 www.dv2-sound.com.
en dan is het de sub mdc-3.

----------


## berolios

DV-2 is eigenlijk de Europese hoofd-partner van Adamson. Hebben ook erg veel Y-18 en dergelijke staan.

Ajoo !!

----------


## ralph van dijk

ok, ze zitten helaas een beetje ver weg haha..
maar de sub van hun lijkt wel heel erg op die van EML. ik weet niet of die spiekers er ook het zelfde in liggen.

----------


## berolios

Weet ik je niks over te vertellen eigenlijk...
Duim (Patrick Demoustier) heeft voor zover ik weet de subs van EML getekend... hij is wel goed bevriend met een van de leading techneuten van DV-2... maar hoe dat precies zit kan ik je niet vertellen. Duim tekent alle kasten van EML, voor zover ik weet.

----------


## ralph van dijk

ok, misschien ontwerp het zelfde alleen andere spiekers. maakt voor de rest ook niet uit.

Ik ben benieuwd naar het dv-dosc, daar gaan we morgen naar luisteren.

----------


## ralph van dijk

Donderdag hebben we een kleine demo gehad van dv-dosc bij AED.
onze opstelleng was 2 x SB 218 plat, daarop 2 x DV-dosc sub naast elkaar, en daarop 4 x dv-dosc top gesteacket, dit werd aangestuurd door de Dolby lake met de la48 versterkers.
Ik heb dus nog niet de SB28 gehoord en de LA8 versterkers.

We hebben eerst gedraait zonder de sb218's dus 3-weg aangestuurd en het klonk al erg vet, we hadden maar 1 kantje neer gezet dus dat klonk al erg goed en ging dieper in het laag als de spektrix sub van Adamson.
dat was een + punt van L-acoustics.
voor de rest vond ik het kwa mid en hoog nog niet echt verrasend, maar ik miste dan ook het stereo beeld vanwege 1 kantje waar we mee draaide.
Daarna hebben we het sub laten mee draaien dat klonk gelijk al een stuk vetter, toch wel een sound waar ik van hou.

Het steacken ging wel een stuk lastiger als het Spektrix systeem, de pennetjes waren los en er zat erg veel ruimte in de gaten zodat je je topje toch wel op en neer moest bewegen om het voorste pennetje erin te krijgen, niet echt makkelijk als je aan de achter kant op een flightcase staat te steacken.
Het spektrik stel je van te voren in hoeveel graden die moet worden en dan leg of hang je hem er onder. + punt voor Adamson.
ik denk dat dit ook komt omdat het DV-dosc toch al wat ouder is als het spektrix, volgends mij heeft het nieuwe K1 van L-acoustics ook al zo'n systeem.

Ik vond het kabel systeem ook niet echt makkelijk, ze maken gebruik van zogenaamde Ca-com conectors, volgends mij is dat gewoon van socapex ofzo? deze worden dan gesplitst naar spiekon 4 kabels, je hebt veel verschillende verlopen erg onhandig, maar er zal ongetwijfeld over nagedacht zijn waarom ze dat doen. ik denk vooral als je de hoogte ingaat dat je minder losse kabels hebt ofzo? maar kan dit niet met spiekon 8 polig?

Wat we nu gaan doen is toch de twee of drie systemen in een hal steacken en ophangen om te vergelijken en te beluisteren wat de verschillende systemen doen, ik ben erg gaan twijfelen en ik weet het niet ze zijn allemaal goed (ik heb wel mijn voorkeuren maar toch).
Ik denk dat we dit ergens in januari gaan doen, wij hebben dan een hal tot onze beschikking van 24 x 24 meter en 5,70 hoog waar we kunnen vliegen.
Misschien vinden andere mensen dit ook een leuke ervaring en willen ook komen luisteren, ik moet dan natuurlijk wel de verschillende leveranciers zover krijgen.
Ik weet alleen niet of deze locatie daarvoor geschikt is, de muren zijn toch van beton en de zaal is niet heel erg diep, of is dit juist een uitdaging!

----------


## berolios

dV's stacken is een kwestie van oefening-baart-kunst. Vergeet niet dat je getackte Spektrixen echt wel naar elkaar moet trekken, omdat deze scharnieren op het rigging-punt, terwijl de dV's echt een stijve array vormen.

Die Cacom-bekabeling is universeel over het (d)V-Dosc programma en daarmee dus ook compatible met alle leveranciers over de hele wereld... als je eenmaal weet hoe het in elkaar zit, is het redelijk eenvoudig... maar ik ben het wel met je eens dat dit toch iets handiger gekund had... Een duidelijke manifestatie van de touring-benadering van L'Acoustics  :Wink: .

Ach ja, het zijn geen slechte systemen  :Wink: ... ze kunnen allemaal erg goed en erg slecht klinken, het is maar wie ermee op pad is  :Wink: ...

Succes met de shoot-out!

p.s. laat alle drie de systemen bij zo'n shoot-out door DEZELFDE system-tech inregelen iom de leveranciers... dan hoor je nl het verschil tussen de systemen en niet het verschil tussen de mensen die het hebben ingeregeld !.

----------


## ralph van dijk

Daar zeg je inderdaad een belangrijk punt, toen wij inderdaad aan het steacken waren zat er veel beweging in de spektrix toppen, ik denk dat als je met 4 toppen per kant werkt er niet zo heel veel last van hebt maar als je echt 12 of meer toppen gaat vliegen dat die halve gradens speling best wel kunnen oplopen bij elkaar, kan me voor stellen dat dan je berekeningen volgends je programma niet meer helemaal gelijk zijn.
Ze adviseerde dan ook om met een spanband je toppen aan de achterkant bij elkaar te trekken.

Het zal inderdaad ook een kwestie van wennen zijn met de Cacom aansluitingen, ik ben gewend om met spiekon 8 polig te werken, het is voor mij een nieuw systeem.
Komt dit voort uit dat de spiekon geen wereld wijde aansluiting is en Cacom wel?

Ik zag op een foto van Armin only een opstelling van de sb218 subs die was opgebouwd uit 4 subs rechtop achter elkaar met onderlingen 30 cm ruimte, en daarnaast nog vier van deze rijen in totaal dus 16 subs maar niet tegen elkaar gezet.
Is dit ook een soort cardiolide opstelling/aansturing?

----------


## berolios

> [...] Ze adviseerde dan ook om met een spanband je toppen aan de achterkant bij elkaar te trekken [...]



Dat is een erg slecht advies, omdat je dan de voorkant open gaat trekken wanneer je geen spacers gebruikt. Als je vliegt speelt de speling in de rigging een minder grote rol, omdat dan de zwaartekracht ervoor zorgt dat de voorkantjes netjes tegen elkaar aan komen. Bij stacken is dat anders... hoe ik het doe is blokjes hout aan de achterkant ertussen duwen als spacers en dan evt een spanbandje... zo krijg je ook een vast geheel dat poepstrak tegen elkaar aanzit.

Cacom is een systeem waar L'Acoustics destijds voor gekozen heeft. indertijd was Speakon nog niet de standaard dat het nu is.. Directe Cacom aansluitingen zitten trouwens alleen op V-Dosc, de rest is gewoon met Speakon als ik me niet vergis.

Die opstelling in het sub kun je HIER en HIER het een en ander over lezen.

----------


## moderator

Ralph, logische vragen, maar de antwoorden zijn merendeels te vinden op het forum. zoekterm voor je laatste vraag: sub arc

----------


## ralph van dijk

ok, ik hoorde ook dat ze inmiddels bij Adamson bezig zijn om dit op te lossen, ze zijn bezig met een soort strips op de kastjes om dit op te lossen.
Ze hebben overgens wel rekening gehouden in het rigging programma van Adamson heb ik begrepen.

Hoe zit het eigelijk met Y10? heb je daar ook last van de speling?

Ik weet wel dat de nieuwe La-8 en La-4 versterkers nu ook met zowel cacom als spiekon zijn uitgevoerd.
misschien toch verandering??

Ik had inderdaad al gezocht naar het antwoord op deze sub opsteling maar had het nog niet gevonden, bij deze dus wel.
Ik ga het goed door spitten zo te zien komt er nog een hoop bij kijken.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Ik weet wel dat de nieuwe La-8 en La-4 versterkers nu ook met zowel cacom als spiekon zijn uitgevoerd.



Speakon ralph  :Wink:

----------


## bones2001

> Speakon ralph



J en H's van Dale...

steacken = stacken

----------


## M'Elodie

> Ik ga het goed door spitten zo te zien komt er nog een hoop bij kijken.



:-)

En ook nog hopen dat de bank mee wil werken in deze krediet crisis.

----------


## ralph van dijk

goed opgelet allemaal  :Wink:

----------


## ralph van dijk

Beste mede forumers.

Inmiddels 2009 en veel meer te weten gekomen over de verschillende systemen, in de druke periode 1 keer met spectrix willen draaien maar het was helaas niet beschikbaar, erg jammer. januari eindelijk een serieuse demo met DV-dosc, we hebben al een kleine demo gehad bij AED en waren hier erg positief over, de opstelling die wij gaan proberen zijn per kant 6 x DV top, 2 x DV sub en 2 x sb28. en dat in een zaaltje van 25 x 25 meter en 5,5 meter hoog moet wel goed komen denk ik  :Wink: .

Zijn er mensen die ervaringen hebben met de nieuwe LA 8 versterkers van L-Acoustics? Wij draaien zelf nu met Crest/lab gruppe en XTA, aangezien dat we in de toekomst er toch ook nieuwe versterkers bij moeten komen.

----------


## theo

effe helemaal off topic.
maar ralph ik heb een paar vraagjes aan je.
Is er een manier om je te bereiken?
kan via contact hier op het forum niks vinden google geeft ook niks.
doe me anders effe mailtje.
mijn mail staat in mijn profiel.
alvast bedankt.
theo

----------


## MusicSupport

Al meer nieuws Ralph? Ik ben benieuwd waar de keus op is gevallen en of er meer mensen voor deze keus hebben gestaan...
Zit weer serieus naar Spektrix te kijken...

Nog ontwikkelingen?

----------


## ralph van dijk

Hey wij zijn er zo goed als uit!

Wij hebben inmiddels ale systemen uigebreid beluisterd en bekeken.

In onze situatie is het steacken erg belangrijk, aangezien wij het systeem dan gekijk ongeveer 30 keer per jaar kunnen inzetten, op dit punt is het Spektrix systeem gewoon het sterkst.
De andere systemen werken met losse pennen en graden plaatjes hiermee kun je heel lastig alleen werken.

Ook vinden wij het Spektrix toch de meeste power hebben in zijn markt tegenover WL8M en DV-dosc.

Ook een groot belangrijk voordeel zijn de versterkers en processors, wij hebben al een aantal Lab Gruppe en XTA's in gebruik, bij dv-dosc moet je de systeem versterkers erbij nemen en minimaal 12 of 24 toppen en dv-subs kopen. 
Bij Spektrix kun je met 4 toppen en 2 subs per kant al draaien, vooral in combi met de wave toppen, je heb dan een horizontale spreiding van 30 graden wat bij een gesteackte set toch voldoende is.
de eerste aanschaf is toch een stuk makkelijker op deze manier.

Kortom onze keuze zal zo goed als zeker naar Spektrix gaan, ons cobra systeem staat al met pijn in ons hart al te koop.

Jij bent ook aan het kijken naar Spektrix?

----------


## MusicSupport

> Hey wij zijn er zo goed als uit!
> 
> Wij hebben inmiddels ale systemen uigebreid beluisterd en bekeken.
> 
> In onze situatie is het steacken erg belangrijk, aangezien wij het systeem dan gekijk ongeveer 30 keer per jaar kunnen inzetten, op dit punt is het Spektrix systeem gewoon het sterkst.
> De andere systemen werken met losse pennen en graden plaatjes hiermee kun je heel lastig alleen werken.
> 
> Ook vinden wij het Spektrix toch de meeste power hebben in zijn markt tegenover WL8M en DV-dosc.
> 
> ...



Mail me ff Ralph (anders wordt het een heel offtopic verhaal) steven 'at' muss 'dot' nl

----------

